# 2008 Gold Rush Tour



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

I will be announcing the dates, prize monies and locations for each city on this tour real real soon. Keep your eyes open.
Let's see who has what it takes to be the golden nugget winner of the supershow in Reno.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Sacramento or Woodland? Which has a better venue for car shows?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 10:12 AM~8923672
> *Sacramento or Woodland?  Which has a better venue for car shows?
> *




just been 2 a supershow in woodland :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 10:12 AM~8923672
> *Sacramento or Woodland?  Which has a better venue for car shows?
> *


That spot out in Woodland was a good size ....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

how was the venue? Indoor / outdoor? Politics with public officals?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 10:16 AM~8923718
> *how was the venue?  Indoor / outdoor?  Politics with public officals?
> *


It was indoor and outdoor and about the politics hit up 64Raj from Lo *Lystics since they are the ones that threw that supershow


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

both indoor/outdoor da stage was outdoor don't bout politics but it was a damm great show  Lo*lystics had da show i'm sure they would feel u in on da details


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 10:16 AM~8923712
> *That spot out in Woodland was a good size ....
> *


I've been hearing a lot about that. Seems like I would prefer that over the Cal-Expo simply to avoid the political b.s. Location is key. Is it centrally located ( easy to get to?)


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 10:18 AM~8923732
> *It was indoor and outdoor and about the politics hit up 64Raj from Lo *Lystics since they are the ones that threw that supershow
> *


Will do. I'm thinking about taking a trip out there just to look at the venue. Line things up.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 10:18 AM~8923741
> *I've been hearing a lot about that.  Seems like I would prefer that over the Cal-Expo simply to avoid the political b.s.  Location is key.  Is it centrally located ( easy to get to?)
> *


IT was easy to get to and i drove about 100 miles to get there .... not sure how fimilar you are with the freeways out here but all you have to take is coming from the Bay Area 80 to the 113 (Woodland) and you are pretty much there .... it is about 20 minutes from Old Sac .... one big hall and three smaller ones .... lots and lot of outside room ....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 3 2007, 10:18 AM~8923734
> *both indoor/outdoor da stage was outdoor don't bout politics but it was a damm great show    Lo*lystics had da show i'm sure they would feel u in on da details
> *


What I was asking was were the police cool or were they sweating everyone for every little thing?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 10:22 AM~8923767
> *What I was asking was were the police cool or were they sweating everyone for every little thing?
> *


I only saw the security that was hired to work the show and i didn't see one fight or any problems ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 10:22 AM~8923767
> *What I was asking was were the police cool or were they sweating everyone for every little thing?
> *




popo was cool my little girl even took a pic wit them :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 10:23 AM~8923776
> *I only saw the security that was hired to work the show and i didn't see one fight or any problems ....
> *


That's cool. I remember the politics in Sac. a few years ago when Lowrider had there show. I think at that time things got blown out of porportion. I want the Gold Rush Tour to become an annual event and therefore the less problems we have have, the better our chances of continuing on with it.

Gracias, I'm outta here for now. But don't trip, I will be returning later in the day. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

just park the cars far apart enough so i can get some good pictures :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

all of that sounds good !



well i sent u a message hit me up 




atomic 

import iLLusions


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Looking forward to conducting business.

any others?


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

This sounds good! Looking forward to the tour!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 10:12 AM~8923672
> *Sacramento or Woodland?  Which has a better venue for car shows?
> *


Woodland is more lowrider friendly then sacramento. I think you will do better there.


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

CHicago?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Oct 13 2007, 09:56 PM~8995397
> *This sounds good! Looking forward to the tour!!!
> *


getting catagories together. Judges already secured. Judges will be fair and will take the time to answer your questions. Since you and all others will take the time to set up and show, then you deserve the time and answers to your questions. I have enough Judges to make sure every entry is judged fairly and accurately. None of this just glance and pass or fail. All the way down to the nuts and bolts ( if all the heads on bolts line up, so on and so forth).
Does this sound fair?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 15 2007, 10:31 AM~9004775
> *getting catagories together.  Judges already secured.  Judges will be fair and will take the time to answer your questions.  Since you and all others will take the time to set up and show, then you deserve the time and answers to your questions.  I have enough Judges to make sure every entry is judged fairly and accurately. None of this just glance and pass or fail.  All the way down to the nuts and bolts ( if all the heads on bolts line up, so on and so forth).
> *


Make sure you include some good bike judges.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 09:59 PM~8995411
> *Woodland is more lowrider friendly then sacramento. I think you will do better there.
> *


So far that is what I've been hearing. So more than likely, it will kick off there.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Oct 14 2007, 09:03 PM~9001186
> *CHicago?
> *


I would love to make Chicago a part of the tour. However, I must also take into consideration the demographics, the politics, the venues available, travel, number of entrants that will actually show up. Can't put out over $80,000 per show and have 20 entries show up. Don't get me wrong, it's not about the money. My shows will be for the people and by the people (based on input of what they would like to really see). So if that amount of money is going out, then I want it to be a damn good turnout.

So talk to your boys and see if you can get enough entries to make a STRONG SHOW and i will definately consider it.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 10:31 AM~9004783
> *Make sure you include some good bike judges.
> *


Bicycle judges wil consist of the same type of judges. Let me pu it this way: the judges will not be giving points, they will be deducting points. So, if the area around your sprocket is oily or dirty , then there is a deduction. However, all the work, craftsmanship, quality, design, theme, custom accessories and all that good stuff will also be judged. So basically, you'll be judged twice.

Does that make sense?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 15 2007, 10:48 AM~9004934
> *Bicycle judges wil consist of the same type of judges.  Let me pu it this way:  the judges will not be giving points, they will be deducting points.  So, if the area around your sprocket is oily or dirty , then there is a deduction.  However, all the work, craftsmanship, quality, design, theme, custom accessories and all that good stuff will also be judged.  So basically, you'll be judged twice.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> *


Yes. Sounds good.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 15 2007, 12:07 PM~9005627
> *
> *


I will be talking to Pete And Louie from Thee Individuals c.c. there in Fresno.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 15 2007, 10:31 AM~9004775
> *getting catagories together.  Judges already secured.  Judges will be fair and will take the time to answer your questions.  Since you and all others will take the time to set up and show, then you deserve the time and answers to your questions.  I have enough Judges to make sure every entry is judged fairly and accurately. None of this just glance and pass or fail.  All the way down to the nuts and bolts ( if all the heads on bolts line up, so on and so forth).
> Does this sound fair?
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad to hear that.   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 15 2007, 10:40 AM~9004850
> *I would love to make Chicago a part of the tour.  However, I must also take into consideration the demographics, the politics, the venues available, travel, number of entrants that will actually show up.  Can't put out over $80,000 per show and have 20 entries show up.  Don't get me wrong, it's not about the money.  My shows will be for the people and by the people (based on input of what they would like to really see).  So if that amount of money is going out, then I want it to be a damn good turnout.
> 
> So talk to your boys and see if you can get enough entries to make a STRONG SHOW and i will definately consider it.
> *


There's quite a few respectable car clubs in Chicago and Milwaukee, and surrounding areas. Also from Michigan, Indy, pretty much the whole damn midwest. More than you probably know. along with some good dedicated solo riders. if something like this would be put on here, and it was advertised well enough, i guarantee you'll get the turnout. There will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than 20 entries. That's for sure. I know a lot of people will agree with me.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

<span style=\'colorrange\'>I WILL BE THERE REPPIN ORANGE COVE


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

hey bro im from woodland and to be honest if you could get cal expo in sac would be the best bet. the building are much better and the hole facility is just better. the police are against the lowrider shows in woodland. i know the promoter who put the show on in woodland last month and he said the city was given him a hard time leading up to the show.


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 15 2007, 04:57 PM~9007901
> *There's quite a few respectable car clubs in Chicago and Milwaukee, and surrounding areas. Also from Michigan, Indy, pretty much the whole damn midwest. More than you probably know. along with some good dedicated solo riders. if something like this would be put on here, and it was advertised well enough, i guarantee you'll get the turnout. There will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than 20 entries. That's for sure. I know a lot of people will agree with me.
> *


They’re many factors when it come to a car show in Chicago, LRM will bring a rap group that popular in LA, but Chicago would prefer a ragaton group.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 16 2007, 08:05 PM~9018214
> *hey bro im from woodland and to be honest if you could get cal expo in sac would be the best bet. the building are much better and the hole facility is just better. the police are against the lowrider shows in woodland. i know the promoter who put the show on in woodland last month and he said the city was given him a hard time leading up to the show.
> *


I.m sure there are going to be politics anywhere i decide to have the show. The police and the cities are blind to the positive aspects of the event. Unfortunately, the media has done very well in portraying us as "gangbangers." And unfortunately, there are those who drive lows that are gangbangers. Just a fact that we all know. However, the cities, police, mayors and everyone else must also recognize that not everyone who drives a lowrider is a gang member no more than everyone who rides a Harley is a member of Hell's Angels. There are a lot of homies and homegirls that drive lows and have a respectable job, family that they take care, pay their taxes, contribute positively to society that sees us as worthless. Yet, the society at large that sees us as worthless also fails to see that without a lot of our brown brothers working in the fields, they wouldn't have their veggies and all that other shit that they eat. 

Truth be known to all of you out there, I am also part Apache Indian. So, it really pisses me off when I hear White America talk about deporting the illegals. In all reality, the whites are the ones who invaded us. We didn't ask them to intrude on our soils, strip us of our dignity, culture, religion and even our identity. So my question to the whites is this: Who's really the illegal?

So, having said that, I am ready to meet the city officials HEAD ON. I dive Head on into an ass kickin. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Also, there's not a whole lot in the political world that money can't buy. People included  

Hope that makes sense. Looking forward to seeing all of you at the shows.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sounds kool

any word on the awards, special awards, sweepstakes and things like that?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey bro (lay-nlow) u get us US trophy ur awards will be the talk of each town u throw a car show at.



atomic


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 15 2007, 06:57 PM~9007901
> *There's quite a few respectable car clubs in Chicago and Milwaukee, and surrounding areas. Also from Michigan, Indy, pretty much the whole damn midwest. More than you probably know. along with some good dedicated solo riders. if something like this would be put on here, and it was advertised well enough, i guarantee you'll get the turnout. There will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than 20 entries. That's for sure. I know a lot of people will agree with me.
> *


Yes I agree bro. Hope this will happen we need a big show here in the midwest


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

im down for a midwest show and would brng some serious hoppers and dancers when you gonna start this?


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

Looking forward to your tour homie. Hit us up if you need to book an entertainer, cause we got "Johnny the 3rd" :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sounds good brother


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

please keep us updated, categories, prizes and etc.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WHAT ARE THE DATES ON YOUR TOUR SHOP??? WHEN IS THE LA SHOW AND WHERE???


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 15 2007, 04:57 PM~9007901
> *There's quite a few respectable car clubs in Chicago and Milwaukee, and surrounding areas. Also from Michigan, Indy, pretty much the whole damn midwest. More than you probably know. along with some good dedicated solo riders. if something like this would be put on here, and it was advertised well enough, i guarantee you'll get the turnout. There will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than 20 entries. That's for sure. I know a lot of people will agree with me.
> *


We always showed up to the windy city with ok # about the 20 you speak of  and would love to come back Ia to Chicago 2 1/2 hrs drive


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 16 2007, 07:05 PM~9018214
> *hey bro im from woodland and to be honest if you could get cal expo in sac would be the best bet. the building are much better and the hole facility is just better. the police are against the lowrider shows in woodland. i know the promoter who put the show on in woodland last month and he said the city was given him a hard time leading up to the show.
> *


 :thumbsup: CAL EXPO *2 think you could have a big ass show on your hands :0 get it together i know i will be there.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 16 2007, 08:05 PM~9018214
> *hey bro im from woodland and to be honest if you could get cal expo in sac would be the best bet. the building are much better and the hole facility is just better. the police are against the lowrider shows in woodland. i know the promoter who put the show on in woodland last month and he said the city was given him a hard time leading up to the show.
> *


Yeah, Sacramento might be a good spot. The only big problem the city had was cruising after the show. But that was almost 10 years ago. We now have a different mayor in office.... :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just have to ask something. What are the regestration fees going to be for the tour?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 18 2007, 10:18 PM~9035575
> *WHAT ARE THE DATES ON YOUR TOUR SHOP??? WHEN IS THE LA SHOW AND WHERE???
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

if you throw it either Sacramento or Woodland i think it is up to us lowriders not to cruise outside the show---we leave and come back out an hour later to william land park  


j/k


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 18 2007, 10:18 PM~9035575
> *WHAT ARE THE DATES ON YOUR TOUR SHOP??? WHEN IS THE LA SHOW AND WHERE???
> *


Still working out the dates as it depends on availability of venue. Will wait and see which place in Los gets back at me first. I will keep you posted.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 19 2007, 09:38 PM~9043169
> *:thumbsup: CAL EXPO  *2  think you could have a big ass show on your hands :0 get it together i know i will be there.
> *


Cal Expo has come to mind numerous times. It has all that is needed for a great show. I will be meeting with the city officals to see where everything is at.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Oct 20 2007, 12:37 AM~9044190
> *Yeah, Sacramento might be a good spot.  The only big problem the city had was cruising after the show.  But that was almost 10 years ago.  We now have a different mayor in office.... :dunno:
> *


We will see where everything is at. If I show them that this is a positive event then I should be able to get the clearance. So....in all reality and with all due respect, it's on the attendees and participants that will determine the outcome. I would like to make it an annual event. So therefore I call on the support of my fellow lowriders, brown brothers and brown sisters in making this happen. I'm not asking for NO ONE to promise me anything but, I am asking that you respect the show in a positive manner so that we can possibly start a new tradition.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2007, 12:44 AM~9044206
> *I just have to ask something. What are the regestration fees going to be for the tour?
> *


Registration fees will be: Vehicles - $35.00 non pre-reg and $25.00 pre-reg.

Bicycles - $25.00 non pre-reg and $15.00 pre-reg.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2007, 12:44 AM~9044206
> *I just have to ask something. What are the regestration fees going to be for the tour?
> *


Registration fees will be: Vehicles - $35.00 non pre-reg and $25.00 pre-reg.

Bicycles - $25.00 non pre-reg and $15.00 pre-reg.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 20 2007, 09:57 AM~9045189
> *We will see where everything is at.    If I show them that this is a positive event then I should be able to get the clearance.  So....in all reality and with all due respect, it's on the attendees and participants that will determine the outcome.  I would like to make it an annual event.  So therefore I call on the support of my fellow lowriders, brown brothers and brown sisters in making this happen.  I'm not asking for NO ONE to promise me anything but, I am asking that you respect the show in a positive manner so that we can possibly start a new tradition.
> *


It would be a really good annual tradition to have a show at Cal Expo. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 09:50 AM~9004946
> *Yes. Sounds good.
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 20 2007, 09:05 AM~9045220
> *Registration fees will be:  Vehicles - $35.00 non pre-reg and $25.00 pre-reg.
> 
> Bicycles - $25.00 non pre-reg and $15.00 pre-reg.
> *


 sounds fare, :thumbsup: A bro make this happen,cal expo will be off the hook


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

hope it goes well bro but i have a question where are you have a show in reno just wondering.


----------



## BYT'SFINEST (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 2 2007, 07:01 PM~8918369
> *I will be announcing the dates, prize monies and locations for each city on this tour real real soon.  Keep your eyes open.
> Let's see who has what it takes to be the golden nugget winner of the supershow in Reno.
> 
> ...


damn no houston show.... guess im driven to S.A on 13's..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Oct 20 2007, 02:19 PM~9046252
> *damn no houston show.... guess im driven to S.A on 13's..
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 20 2007, 10:05 AM~9045220
> *Registration fees will be:  Vehicles - $35.00 non pre-reg and $25.00 pre-reg.
> 
> Bicycles - $25.00 non pre-reg and $15.00 pre-reg.
> *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Oct 20 2007, 12:08 PM~9045868
> *hope it goes well bro but i have a question where are you have a show in reno just wondering.
> *


Parking lot of the Grand Sierra Resort Hotel & Casino. Same place Hot August Nights had one of theirs. Already confirmed, has big parking lot, rooms, restaurant....everything in one place.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 18 2007, 09:53 PM~9035393
> *please keep us updated, categories, prizes and etc.
> *


Catergories will posted by next week.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 20 2007, 04:59 PM~9047153
> *Parking lot of the Grand Sierra Resort Hotel & Casino.  Same place Hot August Nights had one of theirs.  Already confirmed, has big parking lot, rooms, restaurant....everything in one place.
> *


hell yeah sounds good to me!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

DATES??????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Introducing a few of the ladies of 4 Star Events. 

Be sure to come and say hi to the Ladies of 4 Star Events and get your pictures, autographs, 2008 Gold Rush Calendar, and other goodies.








NINA MARIE








MICHELLE








LISA








BAHARA








NATALIE








SOPHIA








ERIKA








KRYSTAL








HOLLY








MARISSA








CHOLE








LIZ








STARR


PLUS THERE ARE MORE ON THE WAY.THEY WILL ALSO BE ADDED TO THE LIST. DON'T MISS'EM


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 23 2007, 10:31 AM~9065188
> *Introducing a few of the ladies of 4 Star Events.
> 
> Be sure to come and say hi to the Ladies of 4 Star Events and get your pictures, autographs, 2008 Gold Rush Calendar, and other goodies.
> ...


damn i need to hit this show up


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 23 2007, 10:31 AM~9065188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the one i want to see


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 11:08 AM~9065502
> *this is the one i want to see
> *













Erika is the one with the dark hair


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 20 2007, 10:04 AM~9045216
> *Registration fees will be:  Vehicles - $35.00 non pre-reg and $25.00 pre-reg.
> 
> Bicycles - $25.00 non pre-reg and $15.00 pre-reg.
> *


those are some good prices :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD MAKE IT HAPPEN, JUST BE FAIR ON ALL THE JUDGING INCLUDING THE HOP


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 11:08 AM~9065502
> *this is the one i want to see
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

and you know we will cover the whole tour. so even if you missed it you can always catch the action... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

I see u got San Diego on the tour, where and when??


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 2 2007, 05:01 PM~8918369
> *I will be announcing the dates, prize monies and locations for each city on this tour real real soon.  Keep your eyes open.
> Let's see who has what it takes to be the golden nugget winner of the supershow in Reno.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I Like Sacramento.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Oct 23 2007, 08:35 PM~9070218
> *I Like Sacramento.
> *


I LOVE SACRAMENTO :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Oct 14 2007, 09:03 PM~9001186
> *CHicago?
> *



YES SIR! WHAT ABOUT CHI-TOWN? EVERYONE IS AVOIDING THE MIDWEST hno: WAS UP? :dunno:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

I HOPE YOUR TOUR DOES GOOD WE RALLY NEED ANOTHER TOUR TO BE OUT THERE OTHER THEN LOWRIDER LOOKING FORWARD TO COMPETE IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT.


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

I HOPE LARRY GONZALES DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS TOUR BECAUSE HE SURE IN THE FUCK DONT PAY :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Oct 24 2007, 12:56 AM~9071016
> *I HOPE LARRY GONZALES DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS TOUR BECAUSE HE SURE IN THE FUCK DONT PAY  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



NOT AT ALL this is a complete different guy. he's from reno nv. different production.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Oct 24 2007, 12:38 AM~9070960
> *YES SIR! WHAT ABOUT CHI-TOWN? EVERYONE IS AVOIDING THE MIDWEST hno:  WAS UP? :dunno:
> *


I have to look at the venues and other things that i must take into consideration. The question that comes to mind is this: what happened to the shows that used to take place out your way? Was it because a lack of interest, lack of sponsors, lack of attendees, trouble or what? 
Be straight up with me. I shoot straight from the shoulder and I expect the same in return. 
A lot of people want a show out there and as far as I'm concerned, I can't go to a gunfight with a butter knife and expect to win. Therefore, I need to know why there are no shows out that way. 
City officials and everyone will be watching my every move and if you truely want a show out there, then I have to have an answer for the officials questions regarding the issues that are often associated with car shows.
So....put your heads together and come up with the real reason why there are no shows out there. I'm not excluding you from the tour or "forgetting," I'm looking out for the best interest of the people attending the show. Competitors and others including myself.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Oct 24 2007, 12:56 AM~9071016
> *I HOPE LARRY GONZALES DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THIS TOUR BECAUSE HE SURE IN THE FUCK DONT PAY  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Don't worry carnal. Larry, Rick Munoz and other promoters do not have any part of this show. They are not employed by me (4 Star Events / Gemini Entertainment). The only promoters that will employed by me are the ones who are on my street teams. Once the catergories are established, then come the cash prizes, trophies, and plaques. The plaques will only be given out for the speciality awards ( best mural, best graphics so on and so forth). 1st place trophies will be 3 feet tall, 2nd will be 2 feet tall and 3rd will be 18 inches tall. Best of show trophies will be 5 feet tall. Supershow sweepstakes trophies will be 8 feet tall in addition to cash and prizes.

Be on the look out for catergories, trophies, and cash prizes.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Take out Lrm !


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twister559_@Oct 24 2007, 12:54 AM~9071009
> *I HOPE YOUR TOUR DOES GOOD WE RALLY NEED ANOTHER TOUR TO BE OUT THERE OTHER THEN LOWRIDER LOOKING FORWARD TO COMPETE IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT.
> *


How good the tour does will depend largely on those who attend and compete. It's on the people to make sure there is no trouble. Only they can control their attitudes. I have to control the show.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 24 2007, 02:13 PM~9074684
> *Take out Lrm !
> *


Shouldn't be hard to do. They seem to be going downhill as it is already. It's not LRM themselves, it's the bullshit politics that are screwing them. Primedia owns LRM, Mini-trucking, Trucking and a shit load of other publications. Not to mention that they have their hand DEEP into the porn business. Primedia has forgotten what made them in the beginning (we the people). They didn't make us, we made them. It's all about the money to them. That's why there are so many rim ads in the mag now. $5000 and up for a full page color ad multiplied by 12 issues multiplied by the number of ads equals some serious money. Catch my drift???


I do give props to Joe Ray though. He's trying to get it back to where it used to be.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

FUCK LRM BASTARDS


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

AFTER MUcH DELIBERATION, HERE ARE THE CLASSES AND CATERGORIES. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. THANK YOU. 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies will be given in each catergory / class.



CARS:
30's -Original Street Mild Full
40's -Original Street Mild Full
50's -Original Street Mild Full
60's -Original Street Mild Full
60's -Convertable Original Street Mild Full
70's -Street Mild Full
80's - Street Mild Full
90's - Street Mild Full
2000's - Street Mild Full
Luxury 90 & above - Street Mild Full
Luxury 89 & below - Street Mild Full
Euro - Street Mild Full
Import 2 Door - Street Mild Full
Import 4 Door - Street Mild Full
Wagon - Original Street Mild Full
Panel - Original Street Mild Full
Muscle Car - Street Custom
Hot Rods / Street Rods - Street Custom
Sport Cars - Street Custom


TRUCKS:
40's & below - Original Street Mild Full
50's Original Street Mild Full
60's Original Street Mild Full
70's Street Mild Full
80's Street Mild Full
90's Street Mild Full
2000's Street Mild Full
Mini Truck - Street Mild Full
Mini SUV - Street Mild Full
Full Size SUV - Street Mild Full
Classic SUV - Original Mild Full
El Camino / Ranchero -Street Mild Full
Vans - Street Custom
4 x 4 - Street Custom

BICYCLES:
Beach Cruiser - Street Mild Full
16" 2 wheel - Original Street Mild Full
20" 2 wheel - Original Street Mild Full
3-wheelers (all) Street Mild Full

SPECIALITY AWARDS:
Best Graphics
Best Mural
Best Undercarriage
Best Paint
Best Striping
Best Interior
Best Display
Best Hydraulic Set Up
Best Glass
Judges Choice (Best of Show)


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

seattle? or portland?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Can some please PM me when the FRESNO show is gonna happend 
TIME AND DATE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 07:16 PM~9076878
> *AFTER MUcH DELIBERATION,  HERE ARE THE CLASSES AND CATERGORIES.  LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.  THANK YOU.  1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies will be given in each catergory / class.
> 
> 
> ...




MAYBE HAVE 60-64 AND 65-69 ALOT OF IMPALAS PLUS OTHER VEHICLES THAT ARE IN 60'S CATAGORY--SAME WITH THE VERTIBLES


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 24 2007, 07:49 PM~9077093
> *seattle? or portland?
> *


Thinking about it. Portland


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 08:00 PM~9077195
> *Thinking about it.  Portland
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 08:00 PM~9077195
> *Thinking about it.  Portland
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*ok on your 3 wheel bikes does that include tricycles also or is that a seperate catagory thats not being listed also dont forget pedal cars those are coming out strong at shows as well.*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2007, 07:00 PM~9077194
> *MAYBE HAVE 60-64 AND 65-69 ALOT OF IMPALAS PLUS OTHER VEHICLES THAT ARE IN 60'S CATAGORY--SAME WITH  THE VERTIBLES
> *


*2 :yes:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 24 2007, 11:37 PM~9078733
> *ok on your 3 wheel  bikes does that include tricycles also or is that a seperate catagory thats not being listed also dont forget pedal cars  those are coming out strong at shows as well.
> *


I will bring it up to the 6 judges and see what they say.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 25 2007, 01:03 PM~9081316
> *I will bring it up to the 6 judges and see what they say.
> *



*orale that way nobody gets left out .it's all about the LOWRIDER Lifestyle*


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 25 2007, 11:08 AM~9081349
> *orale that way nobody gets left out .it's all about the LOWRIDER Lifestyle
> *


you're right on target with that.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

I am also looking for some sponsors. Any one interested?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2007, 04:07 PM~9075592
> *FUCK LRM BASTARDS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ahora q te hicieron cabron? :biggrin: u been hanging 2 long wit REGAL KING huh :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 25 2007, 03:36 PM~9083593
> *:0  :0  :0  ahora q te hicieron cabron?  :biggrin: u been hanging 2 long wit REGAL KING huh  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low+Oct 3 2007, 10:12 AM~8923672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are 3 other venues around the Sacramento area besides Cal Expo and the Woodland Fairgrounds:

Dixon,CA Fairgrounds - I think some other promoters ran into hassles from the cops here.

Sacramento Raceway Park - I don't think they've had a lowrider show there in a very long time, but they've had lots of import and VW car shows.

Discovery Park in Sacramento - There have been lots of shows here in the past, not sure if it has everything you'd need for a really big car show.


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

HEY I WOOD LIKE TO KNOW MORE ABOUT WHEN WILL YOU BE COMING TO LA & IF YOU COULD E-MAIL ME A WAY TO CONTACT YOU. MY E-MAIL ADRESS IS [email protected]. I AM THE VICE PRESS OF THE NATIONAL LOW RIDER ASSOCIATION AND I WAS THINKING MAYBE WE COULD HOOK SOMETHING UP AND OR IF YOU COULD COME TO OUR SHOW AND SEE WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS SPOT


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Oct 25 2007, 06:00 PM~9084465
> *HEY I WOOD LIKE TO KNOW MORE ABOUT WHEN WILL YOU BE COMING TO LA & IF YOU COULD E-MAIL ME A WAY TO CONTACT YOU. MY E-MAIL ADRESS IS [email protected].  I AM THE VICE PRESS OF THE NATIONAL LOW RIDER ASSOCIATION AND I WAS THINKING MAYBE WE COULD HOOK SOMETHING UP AND OR IF YOU COULD COME TO OUR SHOW AND SEE WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS SPOT
> *


YOU CAN CONTACT ME AT: [email protected] Hit me up and let's see what you have to bring to the table.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 08:00 PM~9077195
> *Thinking about it.  Portland
> *


any word yet?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 29 2007, 01:12 PM~9107323
> *any word yet?
> *


locate a venue for me. I will more than likely take it to Portland.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 29 2007, 02:15 PM~9107805
> *locate a venue for me.  I will more than likely take it to Portland.
> *


SO WHATS THE REAL DEAL ON THESE SHOWS??


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 29 2007, 02:33 PM~9107938
> *SO WHATS THE REAL DEAL ON THESE SHOWS??
> *


just waiting for venues to get back at me. As an example, Kern county fairgrounds was one of the stops where i wanted to touch down, but now they tell me that they're fully booked for 08. So now I will move it to Visilia, Ca.

I am also working with a number of others that are busy securing sponsors at the national level. I want this tour better than LRM'S so therefore it takes a grip if bank to pull that off. I'm sure you understand. 

Does that answer your question/ If not please feel free to contact me at: gemini [email protected].


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 29 2007, 02:15 PM~9107805
> *locate a venue for me.  I will more than likely take it to Portland.
> *



portland expo center..... :dunno: :dunno: 

i dont know portland too well

ask riderchronicles or some of the other portland cats on here


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

CHI- TOWN WOULD BE PERFECT FOR THE MIDWEST!


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

ONE BIG QUESTION REMAINS. WHOS GOING TO BE JUDGING AT THESE SHOWS.
ARE THEY GOING TO BE PROFESIONALS JUDGES THAT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR IN A CUSTOM VECH OR BIKE.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Oct 30 2007, 10:37 AM~9114174
> *ONE BIG QUESTION REMAINS. WHOS GOING TO BE JUDGING AT THESE SHOWS.
> ARE THEY GOING TO BE PROFESIONALS JUDGES THAT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR IN  A CUSTOM VECH OR BIKE.
> *


Rafael from Bakersfield and his crew will be the judges. As for the imports, mini trucks and other non-lowrider related catergories..Atomic out of Fresno will be judging those.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 08:16 PM~9076878
> *AFTER MUcH DELIBERATION,  HERE ARE THE CLASSES AND CATERGORIES.  LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.  THANK YOU.  1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies will be given in each catergory / class.
> 
> 
> ...


DELETE BEST GLASS
BREAK BEST PAINT INTO BEST CANDY AND BEST PEARL
MY 2 CENTS


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston. So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9122783
> *The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston.  So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone
> *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 31 2007, 01:17 PM~9124204
> *
> *


you gonna make the trip?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 01:47 PM~9124405
> *you gonna make the trip?
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 29 2007, 03:46 PM~9108451
> *just waiting for venues to get back at me.  As an example, Kern county fairgrounds  was one of the stops where i wanted to touch down, but now they tell me that they're fully booked for 08.  So now I will move it to Visilia, Ca.
> 
> I am also working with a number of others that are busy securing sponsors at the national level.  I want this tour better than LRM'S so therefore it takes a grip if bank to pull that off.  I'm sure you understand.
> ...


THANKS BRO , LET US KNOW IF WE CAN HELP.. ROLLERZ IZ WIT YOU ALL THE WAY..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Possible Laguna Seca Raceway. What is your take on that? Sacramento in playint way too many games and so is Woodland. I'm open to any and all suggestions for a Northern Cali location. A central location would be ideal so that everyone interested in competing can have an equal chance.

Just to let you guys know....ALL PRIZE MONIES ARE GUARANTEED!!!!! THE FINANCIAL BACKING IS ALREADY IN PLACE. I WILL NOT DEPEND ON THE NUMBER OF ENTRIES SHOWING UP TO MAKE THE PRIZE MONIES.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 5 2007, 10:45 AM~9158049
> *Possible Laguna Seca Raceway.  What is your take on that?  Sacramento in playint way too many games and so is Woodland.  I'm open to any and all suggestions for a Northern Cali location.  A central location would be ideal so that everyone interested in competing can have an equal chance.
> 
> Just to let you guys know....ALL PRIZE MONIES ARE GUARANTEED!!!!!  THE FINANCIAL BACKING IS ALREADY IN PLACE.  I WILL NOT DEPEND ON THE NUMBER OF ENTRIES SHOWING UP TO MAKE THE PRIZE MONIES.
> *



WORD :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 5 2007, 10:45 AM~9158049
> *Possible Laguna Seca Raceway.  What is your take on that?  Sacramento in playint way too many games and so is Woodland.  I'm open to any and all suggestions for a Northern Cali location.  A central location would be ideal so that everyone interested in competing can have an equal chance.
> 
> Just to let you guys know....ALL PRIZE MONIES ARE GUARANTEED!!!!!  THE FINANCIAL BACKING IS ALREADY IN PLACE.  I WILL NOT DEPEND ON THE NUMBER OF ENTRIES SHOWING UP TO MAKE THE PRIZE MONIES.
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmm laguna seca :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


da would b great i will help u pass on da word here, in monterey county we got over 16 car clubs, plus bout 4 hotrods clubs n bike clubs :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 5 2007, 10:14 PM~9164400
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmm laguna seca  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> da would b great i will help u pass on da word here, in monterey county we got over 16 car clubs, plus bout 4 hotrods clubs n bike clubs  :biggrin:
> *


Let me do some more checking into it.....and we will see if it will be available. I have talked to a couple of guys that are working with me on this and there are some cooooollll ideas in the works if Laguna Seca is available. Wathca .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 6 2007, 01:01 PM~9167885
> *Let me do some more checking into it.....and we will see if it will be available.  I have talked to a couple of guys that are working with me on this and there are some cooooollll ideas in the works if Laguna Seca is available.  Wathca .
> *




da would b great :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 6 2007, 01:01 PM~9167885
> *Let me do some more checking into it.....and we will see if it will be available.  I have talked to a couple of guys that are working with me on this and there are some cooooollll ideas in the works if Laguna Seca is available.  Wathca .
> *



SO DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THE LOCATIONS SET YET? :uh:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Nov 6 2007, 02:28 PM~9168611
> *SO DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THE LOCATIONS SET YET? :uh:
> *


These venues are laggin big time. Starting to piss me off. Don't know what their hang up is. I figure that they would be just as hungry as I am. Feel me? i don't really want to go to smaller venues, but if it comes down to it then that's the way it will have to be. The tour will go on regardless of the venue or location. Please be patient with me. Kern County Fairgrounds are pretty much in place, Santa Barbara is also in place. Northern Cali will be in place by the end of next week. Reno is secured. Albuquerque is secured and so are the stops in Denver.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 6 2007, 02:36 PM~9168668
> *These venues are laggin big time.  Starting to piss me off.  Don't know what their hang up is.  I figure  that they would be just as hungry as I am.  Feel me?  i don't really want to go to smaller venues, but if it comes down to it then that's the way it will have to be.  The tour will go on regardless of the venue or location.  Please be patient with me.  Kern County Fairgrounds are pretty much in place, Santa Barbara is also in place.  Northern Cali will be in place by the end of next week.  Reno is secured.  Albuquerque is secured and so are the stops in Denver.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 6 2007, 02:36 PM~9168668
> *These venues are laggin big time.  Starting to piss me off.  Don't know what their hang up is.  I figure  that they would be just as hungry as I am.  Feel me?  i don't really want to go to smaller venues, but if it comes down to it then that's the way it will have to be.  The tour will go on regardless of the venue or location.  Please be patient with me.  Kern County Fairgrounds are pretty much in place, Santa Barbara is also in place.  Northern Cali will be in place by the end of next week.  Reno is secured.  Albuquerque is secured and so are the stops in Denver.
> *


SEATTLE/PORTLAND AREA :dunno:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

san antonio uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

this gold rush is gonna be BIG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 9 2007, 05:10 PM~9193370
> *this gold rush is gonna be BIG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


midwest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Hopefully all these show happen cause LOWRIDER mag shows dont look good for next year


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9122783
> *The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston.  So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 9 2007, 05:10 PM~9193370
> *this gold rush is gonna be BIG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Something very different than LRM shows. That is guaranteed.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Nov 9 2007, 11:50 PM~9195119
> *midwest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9122783
> *The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston.  So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone
> *


San Antonio and Dallas :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 11 2007, 10:20 AM~9202660
> *San Antonio and Dallas  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 11 2007, 08:20 AM~9202660
> *San Antonio and Dallas  :thumbsup:
> *


I BELIEVE HE SAID *"HOUSTON"*...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9122783
> *The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston.  So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone
> *


----------



## 2MidwesT6MonsteR0 (Oct 25, 2007)

If not chi town what about Indianapolis for a show? I don't know why LRM cut Chi off there tour but I know Indy was the last 2 b cut from the Midwest and it wasn't because of a poor turnout. It's a middle point 4 all of the major midwest cities and that's why it was always a good show they just got greedy! I live in Northeast Indiana and I drove 2 Chicago, Ohio, Kentucky, and Michigan this year cause I luv this shit and I know im not the only one missing a big lowrider show around here!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9122783
> *The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston.  So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone
> *


DALLAS !! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i cant fucking wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9122783
> *The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston.  So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone
> *


 :0


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 6 2007, 01:36 PM~9168668
> *These venues are laggin big time.  Starting to piss me off.  Don't know what their hang up is.  I figure  that they would be just as hungry as I am.  Feel me?  i don't really want to go to smaller venues, but if it comes down to it then that's the way it will have to be.  The tour will go on regardless of the venue or location.  Please be patient with me.  Kern County Fairgrounds are pretty much in place, Santa Barbara is also in place.  Northern Cali will be in place by the end of next week.  Reno is secured.  Albuquerque is secured and so are the stops in Denver.
> *


Anyword on Sacramento or Nor-Cal???? :dunno:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 11 2007, 12:44 PM~9204126
> *Anyword on Sacramento or Nor-Cal???? :dunno:
> *


*2 cal expo gents had that ignition show there not to long ago,was a cool turnout,just not to many lowlow's :biggrin: but its a great spot,lots an lots of space in door out door


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 15 2007, 11:40 AM~9004850
> *I would love to make Chicago a part of the tour.  However, I must also take into consideration the demographics, the politics, the venues available, travel, number of entrants that will actually show up.  Can't put out over $80,000 per show and have 20 entries show up.  Don't get me wrong, it's not about the money.  My shows will be for the people and by the people (based on input of what they would like to really see).  So if that amount of money is going out, then I want it to be a damn good turnout.
> 
> So talk to your boys and see if you can get enough entries to make a STRONG SHOW and i will definately consider it.
> *


  LET ME KNOW IF YOU EVER DO ONE IN CHICAGO ... IVE GOT A CHAPTER IN CHICAGO CAUSE WE WILL HELP. JUST AN IDEA HOMIE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so do we have any dates yet


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 10 2007, 06:02 PM~9199557
> *Something very different than LRM shows.  That is guaranteed.
> *



SO IS CONSUMNES RIVER COLLEGE THE SHOW FOR SACRAMENTO?

WHAT IS THE DATE?


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

bring this bitch to the pacific northwesh,,i support!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 2 2007, 06:01 PM~8918369
> *I will be announcing the dates, prize monies and locations for each city on this tour real real soon.  Keep your eyes open.
> Let's see who has what it takes to be the golden nugget winner of the supershow in Reno.
> 
> ...



when is the SA show


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 29 2007, 05:56 PM~9109509
> *portland expo center.....  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> i dont know portland too well
> ...


EXPO CENTER,,DELTA PARK,SALEM FAIRGROUNDS,VANCOUVER FAIRGROUNDS,CONVENTION CENTER,,HIT ME UP IF HELP NEED IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

Nina marie will be there...( All Smiles)


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHO THE FUCK IS GONNA GO TO WEAK ASS RENO? I AM HOWEVER VERY INTERESTED TO SEE WUSSUP WITH THE LOS ANGELES SHOW! :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Nov 12 2007, 11:18 PM~9215106
> *Nina marie will be there...( All Smiles)
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

bring some more shows to texas


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 10 2007, 10:01 AM~9197381
> * Hopefully all these show happen cause LOWRIDER mag shows dont look good for next year
> *


X2  
:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Nov 12 2007, 09:18 PM~9215106
> *Nina marie will be there...( All Smiles)
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SURE I'LL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 31 2007, 12:36 PM~9122783
> *The tour will make a stop in Dallas and a stop in Houston.  So get ready cause it's coming like a cyclone
> *







:biggrin: THATS WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT !


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 12 2007, 10:21 PM~9215131
> *WHO THE FUCK IS GONNA GO TO WEAK ASS RENO? I AM HOWEVER VERY INTERESTED TO SEE WUSSUP WITH THE LOS ANGELES SHOW!  :cheesy:
> *


As the Promoter/ Owner/Sales Manager/Revenue Manager and Tour Director of the Gold Rush Tour and 4 Star Events, I'll tell you who the fuck is gonna come to "weak Ass Reno." It will be the people-clubs, solo riders and all that are down for a new SuperShow. The Las Vegas "Supershow" is really a fucked up show. What do they do there that is any different from their other stops? Not a damned thing. LRM has been fucking people for a very long time. Believe me I know all too well. I've been around the sport/lifestyle for 24 years. If you wanna pay outrageous prices to compete or to attend, then fuck it...continue to go to LRM shows. Don't bother with "Weak Ass Reno."

LET'S SEE...........
LRM, L.G., NATIONALS AND GENTS SHOWS HAVE ALL THE SAME ELEMENTS IN THEIR SHOWS-- THE USUAL CAR SHOW, HYDRAULIC COMPETITONS, BIKINI CONTESTS, VENDORS AND THAT'S IT. THEY OVERCHARGE TO ATTEND. I MEAN COME ON....$30.00 TO WALK AROUND ON A HOT ASS DAY, SEE A FEW CARS AND THEN RUSH AROUND TRYING TO SEE ALL THE "ENTERTAINMENT" THEY HAVE ALL HAPPENING AT THE JUST ABOUT THE SAME TIME? TALK ABOUT A FUSTER CLUK.

4 STAR EVENTS AND THE GOLD RUSH TOUR: HELD ON SATURDAY STARTING AT 1:00 IN THE AFTERNOON AND CONTINUING ON INTO THE NIGHT. 30 MINUTES BETWEEN EACH SCHEDULED ENTERTAINEMENT EVENT (GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THERE FROM THE OTHER ONE). KIDS AREA WHERE THE KIDS HAVE THEIR OWN CONTEST WITH PRIZES AND WHERE THEY WILL BE IN A SAFE AND SECURE ENVIRONMENT, BIKINI PAGENT WITH CASH PRIZES AND MORE, BACKYARD GRILLERS CONTEST TO SEE WHICH OF 5 COMPETITORS AT EACH STOP CAN BAR-B-QUE THE BEST TRI TIP IN A FOUR HOUR COOK TIME, BURRITO EATING CONTEST WHERE CONTESTANTS WILL HAVE TO EAT THREE BURRITOS (MILD, HOT AND EXTREMELY HOT, WEIGH 16 OUNCES FILLED WITH BEEF, RICE, BEANS, SHREDDED CABBAGE AND MORE) WITHOUT WATER, THROWING UP OR GOING TO THE RESTROOM, FROZEN T-SHIRT CONTEST WHERE CONTESTANTS WILL HAVE TO UNDO A T-SHIRT THAT HAS BEEN SOAKED IN WATER AND FROZEN INTO A BALL AND PUT IT ON (WHOEVER DOES THIS THE QUICKEST WINS), CAR CLUB TUG-O-WAR, BATTLE OF THE DJ'S, BODY ART CONTEST WHERE FEMALE MODELS WILL GET PAINTED BY ARTISTS USING AIRBRUSH, SPONGE OR OTHER TOOLS, HYDRAULIC COMPETITION WITH A CATERGORY FOR AIR HOPPERS AND DANCERS, BOBBING FOR BILLS WHERE CONTESTANTS WILL BOB FOR DOLLAR BILLS RANGING FROM 1 DOLLAR BILLS TO 20 DOLLAR BILLS PILED IN A LARGE BOWL AND THEY WILL ONLY BE ABLE TO USE THEIR MOUTHS, HANDS TIED BEHIND THEIR BACK, THERE WILL ALSO BE A "WOMENS OASIS" WHICH WILL BE AN AREA EXCLUSIVELY FOR WOMEN (JEWELRY, CONTESTS, FREE MASSAGES AND PEDICURES, ETC.)" THERE WILL ALSO BE THE 12 GOLD RUSH GIRLS WHICH YOU WILL BE SEEING REAL SOON, MALE MODELS FOR THE LADIES (IT'S ONLY FAIR GUYS), CONCERT AT NIGHT WHERE NOT ONLY WILL THE STAGE BE LIT UP, BUT THE "LIGHT UP THE NIGHT CONTEST" WILL HAPPEN AT THE SAME TIME ( ALL CARS WITH NEON WILL BE STRATIGICLLY PLACED AROUND THE STAGE WITH ONLY THEIR NEON LIGHTS ON AND THEY WILL BE JUDGED ON HOW WELL THEY "GLOW". THEN ADD TO ALL THIS THE VENDORS. 

ALL OF THIS FOR A $25 ADMISSION FEE AND KIDS UNDER 15 GET IN FREE WITH PAYING ADULT. 

COMPETITIORS WILL ALSO BE GIVEN GOODIE BAGS AND WILL INCLUDE AT LEAST A 12 PACK OF WATER, FOOD COUPONS AND MORE. THERE WILL ALSO BE "SEASON PASSES" AVAILABLE THAT WILL GET YOU DISCOUNT REGISTATION AND ATTENDANCE FEES. 

THERE YOU HAVE IT AND THIS IS STRAIGHT FROM THE HORSES MOUTH. 

NOW WHO'S DOWN FOR THE TOUR????????????


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 11 2007, 01:44 PM~9204126
> *Anyword on Sacramento or Nor-Cal???? :dunno:
> *


NOR -CAL WILL BE IN VALLEJO AT THE SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.

SACRAMENTO...WE WILL HAVE TO MAKE DUE WITH A SMALL VENUE (CONSUMNES RIVER COLLEGE).


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 12 2007, 06:37 PM~9213051
> *when is the SA show
> *


THE GOLD RUSH TOUR WILL HIT SA IN AUGUST. I ALMOST WANT TO HIT S.A. THE SAME TIME LRM DOES. COMMENTS???


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 12:51 PM~9218092
> *As the Promoter/ Owner/Sales Manager/Revenue Manager and Tour Director of the Gold Rush Tour and 4 Star Events, I'll tell you who the fuck is gonna come to "weak Ass Reno."  It will be the people-clubs, solo riders and all that are down for a new SuperShow.  The Las Vegas "Supershow" is really a fucked up show.  What do they do there that is any different from their other stops?  Not a damned thing.  LRM has been fucking people for a very long time.  Believe me I know all too well.  I've been around the sport/lifestyle for 24 years.  If you wanna pay outrageous prices to compete or to attend, then fuck it...continue to go to LRM shows. Don't bother with "Weak Ass Reno."
> 
> LET'S SEE...........
> ...


WTF!!! Oh, I am done like a madda fukka!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2007, 12:16 PM~9218270
> *WTF!!!  Oh, I am done like a madda fukka!!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2007, 12:16 PM~9218270
> *WTF!!!  Oh, I am done like a madda fukka!!!  :cheesy:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:38 PM~9218370
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Visalia & Fresno  the tour looks like it's going to be good, you have our DELEGATION support. Keep us posted on Locations & dates, we like to travel


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 13 2007, 12:47 PM~9218432
> *Visalia & Fresno    the tour looks like it's going to be good, you have our DELEGATION support. Keep us posted on Locations & dates, we like to travel
> *


WILL DO HOMIE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll be attending the Utah show.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 13 2007, 12:57 PM~9218509
> *I'll be attending the Utah show.
> *


and hopefully I like it, and I'll go to the Reno show. :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 13 2007, 12:57 PM~9218509
> *I'll be attending the Utah show.
> *


 Thank you for your support.
bring as many riders with you as you can because there are also awards for longest distance traveled and most registered cars in a club competiting.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 12:59 PM~9218539
> *Thank you for your support.
> bring as many riders with you as you can because there are also awards for longest distance traveled and most registered cars in a club competiting.
> *


I was looking around but cant find any dates, are they not set yet?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 13 2007, 01:02 PM~9218563
> *I was looking around but cant find any dates, are they not set yet?
> *


HEY BIG NICK,,LETS MAKE A SHOW IN THE NW YOU,AND ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 13 2007, 01:33 PM~9218851
> *HEY BIG NICK,,LETS MAKE A SHOW IN THE NW YOU,AND ME!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lets do it Big Homie, let me know. 509-480-7803 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I'LL HIT YOU UP..I WILL LOOK FOR THE PLACE,,MOST LIKELY HILLSBORO,,


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 11:51 AM~9218092
> *As the Promoter/ Owner/Sales Manager/Revenue Manager and Tour Director of the Gold Rush Tour and 4 Star Events, I'll tell you who the fuck is gonna come to "weak Ass Reno."  It will be the people-clubs, solo riders and all that are down for a new SuperShow.  The Las Vegas "Supershow" is really a fucked up show.  What do they do there that is any different from their other stops?  Not a damned thing.  LRM has been fucking people for a very long time.  Believe me I know all too well.  I've been around the sport/lifestyle for 24 years.  If you wanna pay outrageous prices to compete or to attend, then fuck it...continue to go to LRM shows. Don't bother with "Weak Ass Reno."
> 
> LET'S SEE...........
> ...



NO DISRESPECT HOMIE, BUT YOU'RE PROMISING ALOT OF THINGS AND I HOPE YOU CAN DELIVER.

SO IF I UNDERSTAND RIGHT YOUR SHOWS ARE ON SATURDAY?

WHAT IS THE DATE FOR THE CONSUMNES RIVER COLLEGE SHOW IN SAC?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

hope its not sat. only ,i know alot of us work saturdays.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 01:09 PM~9218226
> *THE GOLD RUSH TOUR WILL HIT SA IN AUGUST.  I ALMOST WANT TO HIT S.A. THE SAME TIME LRM DOES.    COMMENTS???
> *


nice. i am down


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 11:07 AM~9218206
> *NOR -CAL WILL BE IN VALLEJO AT THE SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.
> 
> SACRAMENTO...WE WILL HAVE TO MAKE DUE WITH A SMALL VENUE (CONSUMNES RIVER COLLEGE).
> *


That works bro!! Sacramento needs to get back in to the show circuit. When LRM left Sac it seems like it took lowriding with it, until recently. Good Luck Bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

This is just a suggestion, if you have shows on a Sunday, maybe you should end them around 4 p.m. That way people will still have time to go out dippin' after the show... :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SUPREME69, *I'll make you famo*, bub916

I KNOW THOSE WORDS


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

STILL WAITING ON A DATE FOR THE SACRAMENTO SHOW? :angry:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 13 2007, 09:52 PM~9223018
> *This is just a suggestion, if you have shows on a Sunday, maybe you should end them around 4 p.m.  That way people will still have time to go out dippin' after the show... :dunno:
> *


it would be very difficult to have the cars judged by then unless u stop move in at 9 am :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 01:09 PM~9218226
> *THE GOLD RUSH TOUR WILL HIT SA IN AUGUST.  I ALMOST WANT TO HIT S.A. THE SAME TIME LRM DOES.    COMMENTS???
> *


lrm doesn't have an SA show anymore bro.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 12 2007, 11:25 PM~9215159
> *bring some more shows to texas
> *


x2346


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 12:01 AM~8918369
> *I will be announcing the dates, prize monies and locations for each city on this tour real real soon.  Keep your eyes open.
> Let's see who has what it takes to be the golden nugget winner of the supershow in Reno.
> 
> ...


back yard grillers,thats what i'm talkin about.

would be nice to have a lowrider art section, live airbrushing,paintings on display say in a booth or down a certain isle.
canvas's.pinstriped panels,muraled out sign blanks by some of the popular and uprising artists.

keep all the art lowrider related.

would be nice.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Nov 13 2007, 10:12 PM~9223208
> *STILL WAITING ON A DATE FOR THE SACRAMENTO SHOW? :angry:
> *


Think he is waiting for the venue to get back to him on the date...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 06:51 PM~9218092
> *As the Promoter/ Owner/Sales Manager/Revenue Manager and Tour Director of the Gold Rush Tour and 4 Star Events, I'll tell you who the fuck is gonna come to "weak Ass Reno."  It will be the people-clubs, solo riders and all that are down for a new SuperShow.  The Las Vegas "Supershow" is really a fucked up show.  What do they do there that is any different from their other stops?  Not a damned thing.  LRM has been fucking people for a very long time.  Believe me I know all too well.  I've been around the sport/lifestyle for 24 years.  If you wanna pay outrageous prices to compete or to attend, then fuck it...continue to go to LRM shows. Don't bother with "Weak Ass Reno."
> 
> LET'S SEE...........
> ...


could pork shoulder or pork ribs be one of teh catagories in the back yard grillers contest??????


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Nov 13 2007, 06:22 PM~9221152
> *NO DISRESPECT HOMIE, BUT YOU'RE PROMISING ALOT OF THINGS AND I HOPE YOU CAN DELIVER.
> 
> SO IF I UNDERSTAND RIGHT YOUR SHOWS ARE ON SATURDAY?
> ...


no disrespect taken homie. I'M FROM THE OLD SCHOOL. IF A MAN'S WORD AIN'T NO GOOD NEITHER IS THE MAN. IF I HAVE TO PAY OUT OF MY OWN POCKET, THEN SO BE IT. 

YES, SATURDAY WILL BE THE DAYS FOR THE SHOWS, WHICH IS STILL TO BE FINALIZED. I / WE ARE STILL WORKING THE PRO AND CONS OF THIS. WE WANT TO GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE TO ATTEND AND TO COMPETE, AND RUNNING IT INTO THE NIGHT CAN BE HARD ON THOSE THAT HAVE TO DRIVE BACK HOME. SO.... IF THE SHOW WAS HELD ON SUNDAY AND GOES INTO THE NIGHT, THEN THAT LEAVES THE QUESTION ABOUT TEAR DOWN AND MOVE-OUT.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 13 2007, 10:57 PM~9223532
> *could pork shoulder or pork ribs be one of teh catagories in the back yard grillers contest??????
> *


I WOULD BE WILLING TO GO WITH PORK SHOULDER. SURE.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 12:06 PM~9226653
> *no disrespect taken homie.  I'M FROM THE OLD SCHOOL.  IF A MAN'S WORD AIN'T NO GOOD NEITHER IS THE MAN.  IF I HAVE TO PAY OUT OF MY OWN POCKET, THEN SO BE IT.
> 
> YES, SATURDAY WILL BE THE DAYS FOR THE SHOWS, WHICH IS STILL TO BE FINALIZED.  I / WE ARE STILL WORKING THE PRO AND CONS OF THIS.  WE WANT TO GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE TO ATTEND AND TO COMPETE, AND RUNNING IT INTO THE NIGHT CAN BE HARD ON THOSE THAT HAVE TO DRIVE BACK HOME.  SO.... IF THE SHOW WAS HELD ON SUNDAY AND GOES INTO THE NIGHT, THEN THAT LEAVES THE QUESTION ABOUT TEAR DOWN AND MOVE-OUT.
> *


thats too bad i was hoping to check out these shows. i think all our members up here work saturdays.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 13 2007, 01:02 PM~9218563
> *I was looking around but cant find any dates, are they not set yet?
> *



Here's something that should brighten your day (evening)  . Talked to my busines partners and we have come to the conclusion that.........WE ARE ADDING PORTLAND TO THE STOP. GIVE US A LITTLE TIME TO SECURE VENUES/DATES AND THEN IT'S ON.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Nov 10 2007, 11:48 PM~9201464
> *x2
> *


WE WILL ALSO MAKE A STOP IN CHICAGO.... DATES TO BE DETERMINED AND DEPENDS ON VENUES AVAILABILITY. LET'S GET THOSE RESPONSES POSTED....


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 01:08 PM~9226678
> *I WOULD BE WILLING TO GO WITH PORK SHOULDER. SURE.
> *



what about out here in Texas we dont do tri-tip so how about some good ole Brisket or some Country Style Ribs




*Not trying to change your events but merely suggesting cause In Califas is the only place ive ever heard of Tri-Tip*


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 15 2007, 07:31 AM~9232749
> *what about out here in Texas we dont do tri-tip so how about some good ole Brisket or some Country Style Ribs
> Not trying to change your events but merely suggesting cause  In Califas is the only place ive ever heard of  Tri-Tip
> *


After takin that into consideration I have made the determination that we will go with what the people at each stop are used to. Be it pork shoulder, tri-tip, brisket, ribs or whatever.  

Thank you for the info.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 07:56 PM~9230168
> *Here's something that should brighten your day (evening)  .  Talked to my busines partners and we have come to the conclusion that.........WE ARE ADDING PORTLAND TO THE STOP.  GIVE US A LITTLE TIME TO SECURE VENUES/DATES  AND THEN IT'S ON.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

All this talk about food is making me hungry. LOL


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 07:56 PM~9230168
> *Here's something that should brighten your day (evening)  .  Talked to my busines partners and we have come to the conclusion that.........WE ARE ADDING PORTLAND TO THE STOP.  GIVE US A LITTLE TIME TO SECURE VENUES/DATES  AND THEN IT'S ON.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Dates are almost ready to be released........Keep looking out.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 02:16 PM~9275572
> *Dates are almost ready to be released........Keep looking out.
> *





:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 02:16 PM~9275572
> *Dates are almost ready to be released........Keep looking out.
> *


 hno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 01:16 PM~9275572
> *Dates are almost ready to be released........Keep looking out.
> *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

SPREAD THE WORD...aPRIL 6TH CAL EXPO IN SACRAMENTO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

are the special awards combined with cars and trucks? and is there any best of show awards?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 02:16 PM~9275572
> *Dates are almost ready to be released........Keep looking out.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Someone elaborate for me... Too lazy to flip through all the pages.... Is this "tour" being put together by the group taking over the LRM shows or is this NOTHING to do with LRM's schedule???


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 21 2007, 05:10 PM~9277195
> *Someone elaborate for me... Too lazy to flip through all the pages.... Is this "tour" being put together by the group taking over the LRM shows or is this NOTHING to do with LRM's schedule???
> *


Nevermind I just read what the deal is :thumbsup: for a new tour with all the ideas the promotor has... I suggest squeezing in LAS VEGAS, though! :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 21 2007, 06:10 PM~9277195
> *Someone elaborate for me... Too lazy to flip through all the pages.... Is this "tour" being put together by the group taking over the LRM shows or is this NOTHING to do with LRM's schedule???
> *


NOTHING TO DO WITH LRM'S SCHEDULE.....NOT OUT TO TAKE OVER EITHER,BUT WHATEVER HAPPENS HAPPENS....PRIMEDIA IS DEEEEEEEPPP IN DEBT. THIS IS FOR THE PEOPLE AND UNITY HOMIE, NOT TO SEE WHO CAN OUT DO THE OTHER.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 07:15 PM~9277223
> *NOTHING TO DO WITH LRM'S SCHEDULE.....NOT OUT TO TAKE OVER EITHER,BUT WHATEVER HAPPENS HAPPENS....PRIMEDIA IS DEEEEEEEPPP IN DEBT.  THIS IS FOR THE PEOPLE AND UNITY HOMIE, NOT TO SEE WHO CAN OUT DO THE OTHER.
> *


 I AM GLAD YOU ARE HAVING SHOWS AND WISH YOU GOOD LUCK. I IN GENERAL LIKE GOING TO ALL LOW RIDER SHOWS BEEN GOING FOR OVER 27 YEARS. IT TAKES ALOT OF WORK JUST TO THROW A SHOW. I TRY TO GO TO AS MANY SHOWS THAT I CAN. I JUST HOPE THAT GOLD RUSH AND LRM SHOWS LAST FOR YEARS TO COME. I WILL BE GOING TO BOTH SHOWS. IN GENERAL THE MORE LOW RIDER SHOW THERE IS THE BETTER WERE OFF. THE MORE LOCATION THERE IS THE HAPPIER THE PEOPLE WILL BE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND I WILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 21 2007, 06:06 PM~9277169
> *are the special awards combined with cars and trucks? and is there any best of show awards?
> *


special awards will be seperated from cars and trucks. Cars will have their own and trucks will have their own. Best of show awards wil also be given out. But there is one catch to the best of show awards....best of show winners will have to compete in Reno at the super show...That show will be named the "CARS AND THE STARS"


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Nov 21 2007, 07:47 PM~9277911
> *I AM GLAD YOU ARE HAVING SHOWS AND WISH YOU GOOD LUCK. I IN GENERAL LIKE GOING TO ALL LOW RIDER SHOWS BEEN GOING FOR OVER 27 YEARS. IT TAKES ALOT OF WORK  JUST TO THROW A SHOW. I TRY TO GO TO AS MANY SHOWS THAT I CAN. I JUST HOPE THAT GOLD RUSH AND LRM SHOWS LAST FOR YEARS TO COME. I WILL BE GOING TO BOTH SHOWS. IN GENERAL THE MORE LOW RIDER SHOW THERE IS THE BETTER WERE OFF. THE MORE LOCATION THERE IS THE HAPPIER THE PEOPLE WILL BE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND I WILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TOMEETING ALL OF THOSE ATTENDING. WHAT CLASS WILL YOU BE COMPETING IN?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 08:17 PM~9278169
> *special awards will be seperated from cars and trucks.  Cars will have their own and trucks will have their own.  Best of show awards wil also be given out.  But there is one catch to the best of show awards....best of show winners will have to compete in Reno at the super show...That show will be named the "CARS AND THE STARS"
> *



thats what am talkin about bringin back the bomb of the year along with all the other sweepstakes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 04:59 PM~9277119
> *SPREAD THE WORD...aPRIL 6TH CAL EXPO IN SACRAMENTO
> *


ill be there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be there in April......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 09:18 PM~9278185
> *LOOKING FORWARD TOMEETING ALL OF THOSE ATTENDING.  WHAT CLASS WILL YOU BE COMPETING IN?
> *


 I will be showing my 1938 Plym candy red and my blue 1980 Monte Carlo. I really dont care about trophies. I just like to have a good time.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

whats the date for reno ?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

any other dates set yet?


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 PM~9230189
> *WE WILL ALSO MAKE A STOP IN CHICAGO.... DATES TO BE DETERMINED AND DEPENDS ON VENUES AVAILABILITY.  LET'S GET THOSE RESPONSES POSTED....
> *


Hell Yeah!! Just let me know when uz find out what date and where and i'll be sure to spread the word like them wildfires in Cali ;-) I know Chicago is ready for something big


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

Still no gotdamn Houston stop!!  
im gunna have to drive 3hrs on some fucken 13's :banghead: 
but if its gunna be all u say it is, it'll be well worth it... :worship:
but if not.... :guns: hno:


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

the talk is all good BUT DAME WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET SHOW DATES, its almost 08 and we still got no dates for the gold rush tour


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 25 2007, 03:34 AM~9298810
> * Still no gotdamn Houston stop!!
> im gunna have to drive 3hrs on some fucken 13's :banghead:
> but if its gunna be all u say it is, it'll be well worth it... :worship:
> ...


I believe I posted that up somewhere. We're coming to Houston, Dallas and San Antonio.


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

WE NEED DATES


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> WE NEED DATES
> [/quote
> 
> They're coming.....they're coming. had to change a couple of locations because other promoters are trying to fuck me around on this. Afraid of the competition maybe. But in the business side of it, they locked in earlier this year for the same venue that they always get. Which kind of upsets me because i should have the right to secure the venues if I've got the money (which I do)to do it before they do.
> So..please be patient with me. Good things will come to those who wait.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> > WE NEED DATES
> > [/quote
> >
> > They're coming.....they're coming. had to change a couple of locations because other promoters are trying to fuck me around on this. Afraid of the competition maybe. But in the business side of it, they locked in earlier this year for the same venue that they always get. Which kind of upsets me because i should have the right to secure the venues if I've got the money (which I do)to do it before they do.
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

[Take your time and do it right we will wait because a show is better than no show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Nov 28 2007, 06:50 PM~9327513
> *[Take your time and do it right we will wait because a show is better than no show. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-vo homie....those word sound like the old S.O.S. bands words....."take your time..." :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for the trip back in time.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 22 2007, 02:04 PM~9283271
> *I'll be there in April......
> *


your ride or mine?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

its gonna be nice to go to a big show in l.a. again!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this should be interesting uffin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 30 2007, 12:29 AM~9338107
> *this should be interesting uffin:
> *


Come on out to the show and have some fun. There will be something for everyone.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Dates ?!?!?!? Places?!?!!?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 30 2007, 11:12 AM~9340403
> *Come on out to the show and have some fun.  There will be something for everyone.
> *


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2007, 11:24 PM~9337779
> *your ride or mine?
> *



If my ride isn't on a trailer behind my Tahoe, then we take yours.

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 30 2007, 05:30 PM~9343667
> *If my ride isn't on a trailer behind my Tahoe, then we take yours.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

No NW?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

ILL B THERE IN APRIL. BUT WHAT ABOUT THE OTHER DATES. 

WE NEED THAT SHIT. 

THIS BETTER NOT BE NO BULLSHIT POST.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Dec 3 2007, 03:07 PM~9364284
> *ILL B THERE IN APRIL. BUT WHAT ABOUT THE OTHER DATES.
> 
> WE NEED THAT SHIT.
> ...



oh this is for real.... this tour is happennin an it will be better than expected. i already started hearin about new dates commin soon...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 4 2007, 03:57 PM~9373384
> *oh this is for real....  this tour is happennin an it will be better than expected.  i already started hearin about new dates commin soon...
> *


uffin:
IT MAKES IT more believeable now... :biggrin:


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: where the dates


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Dec 4 2007, 08:05 PM~9374992
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: where the dates
> *


Be patient the great wall of china was not built in a day.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 4 2007, 04:57 PM~9373384
> *oh this is for real....  this tour is happennin an it will be better than expected.  i already started hearin about new dates commin soon...
> *


GOOD. WE NEED TO MAKE THIS A STATMENT FOR LOWRIDER MAG. FUCKING OVER CALI. THE OG LOWRIDERS.

WE ALL NEED TO MAKE IT THERE, CARS OR NO CARS. JUST GO


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 30 2007, 11:12 AM~9340403
> *Come on out to the show and have some fun.  There will be something for everyone.
> *


Thanks for ignoring my PM dawg :angry:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HOPEFULLY THE ENRTY FEES WILL BE RESONABLE ALSO.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 10:46 AM~9379569
> *Thanks for ignoring my PM dawg :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: HEY BROTHA, I DIDN'T IGNORE YOUR PM. THERE ARE ALOT OF THINGS I AM WORKING ON AT ONE TIME. IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TALK BUSINESS, CHECK YOUR PM. THERE IS A NUMBER ON IT WHERE YOU CAN REACH ME AT. 

I WILL TELL YOU THIS MUCH THOUGH.....YOU HAVE HAD THE SAME OPPORTUNITY TO DO WHAT I AM DOING. YOU CLAIM TO BE A PROMOTER WITH MUCH EXPERIANCE, YOU HAVE LOOKED AT THE DEMOGRAPHICS AND YOU HAVE REALIZED THE POTENTIAL THAT IS THERE.

SO WHY IS IT THAT YOU WANT TO JUMP ON WITH THE GOLD RUSH TOUR? NOT SAYING I WON'T CONSIDER IT, JUST WONDERING.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 10:46 AM~9379569
> *Thanks for ignoring my PM dawg :angry:
> *


CHECK YOUR PM BOX HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 5 2007, 03:52 PM~9381384
> *:angry:  :angry:  HEY BROTHA, I DIDN'T IGNORE YOUR PM.  THERE ARE  ALOT OF THINGS I AM WORKING ON AT ONE TIME.  IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TALK BUSINESS, CHECK YOUR PM.  THERE IS A NUMBER ON IT WHERE YOU CAN REACH ME AT.
> 
> I WILL TELL YOU THIS MUCH THOUGH.....YOU HAVE HAD THE SAME OPPORTUNITY TO DO WHAT I AM DOING.  YOU CLAIM TO BE A PROMOTER WITH MUCH EXPERIANCE, YOU HAVE LOOKED AT THE DEMOGRAPHICS AND YOU HAVE REALIZED THE POTENTIAL THAT IS THERE.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 5 2007, 02:52 PM~9381384
> *:angry:  :angry:  HEY BROTHA, I DIDN'T IGNORE YOUR PM.  THERE ARE  ALOT OF THINGS I AM WORKING ON AT ONE TIME.  IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TALK BUSINESS, CHECK YOUR PM.  THERE IS A NUMBER ON IT WHERE YOU CAN REACH ME AT.
> 
> I WILL TELL YOU THIS MUCH THOUGH.....YOU HAVE HAD THE SAME OPPORTUNITY TO DO WHAT I AM DOING.  YOU CLAIM TO BE A PROMOTER WITH MUCH EXPERIANCE, YOU HAVE LOOKED AT THE DEMOGRAPHICS AND YOU HAVE REALIZED THE POTENTIAL THAT IS THERE.
> ...


First of all, homie, don't come at me like I'm jumping on your nuts, or begging to be down. I simply asked if you would be interested in speaking further about a potential opporntunity. Having said that, the rest can corresponded via PM


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 5 2007, 03:52 PM~9381384
> *:angry:  :angry:  HEY BROTHA, I DIDN'T IGNORE YOUR PM.  THERE ARE  ALOT OF THINGS I AM WORKING ON AT ONE TIME.  IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TALK BUSINESS, CHECK YOUR PM.  THERE IS A NUMBER ON IT WHERE YOU CAN REACH ME AT.
> 
> I WILL TELL YOU THIS MUCH THOUGH.....YOU HAVE HAD THE SAME OPPORTUNITY TO DO WHAT I AM DOING.  YOU CLAIM TO BE A PROMOTER WITH MUCH EXPERIANCE, YOU HAVE LOOKED AT THE DEMOGRAPHICS AND YOU HAVE REALIZED THE POTENTIAL THAT IS THERE.
> ...


NICE ATTITUDE :uh:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 02:57 PM~9381427
> *First of all, homie, don't come at me like I'm jumping on your nuts, or begging to be down. I simply asked if you would be interested in speaking further about a potential opporntunity. Having said that, the rest can corresponded via PM
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD. I WILL SEND YOU ONE HERE IN A MINUTE. WASN'T TRYING TO START NO SHIT I WAS JUST WONDERING.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 02:59 PM~9381434
> *NICE ATTITUDE  :uh:
> *


    IS THAT A GOOD THING OR A BAD THING? :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can we all just get along :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2007, 03:11 PM~9381553
> *can we all just get along  :biggrin:
> *


I'M TRYING....THE ONE THING I'M NOT OUT TO DO IS START ANYKIND OF CACA WITH ANYONE. I THINK THAT SOMETIMES THERE ARE A LOT OF THINGS THAT ARE TAKEN THE WRONG WAY. THAT'S THE PROBLEM WITH THE INTERNET....LEAVES EVERYTHING OPEN FOR ANYONE TO INTERPRET IN THEIR OWN WAY. 

IF I HAVE OFFENDED ANYONE, THEN NOT ONLY DO I APOLOGIZE TO YOU HERE ON LIL, BUT I WILL ALSO SHAKE YOUR HAND IN PERSON.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 5 2007, 04:04 PM~9381494
> *      IS THAT A GOOD THING OR A BAD THING?  :uh:
> *


WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low+Dec 5 2007, 03:21 PM~9381644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 03:25 PM~9381675
> *WHAT  YOU THINK
> *



IM NOBODY BUT IT SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE A LITLE DISORGANIZED AND HAVEN'T LOCKED IN YOUR VENUES.....HEY HOMIE YOU NEED TO SIT BACK AND GET STUFF IN ORDER CUZ YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE A LOT OF PISSED OFF DISSATISFIED PEOPLE IF SHIT DOESN'T HAPPEN THE WAY AND WHEN YOU ARE PROMOTING IT!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2007, 03:29 PM~9381695
> *how bout a discount  :biggrin:
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


how about a 12 pack of cold ones (coronas?) :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Dec 5 2007, 03:33 PM~9381721
> *IM NOBODY BUT IT SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE A LITLE DISORGANIZED AND HAVEN'T LOCKED IN YOUR VENUES.....HEY HOMIE YOU NEED TO SIT BACK AND GET STUFF IN ORDER CUZ YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE A LOT OF PISSED OFF DISSATISFIED PEOPLE IF SHIT DOESN'T HAPPEN THE WAY AND WHEN YOU ARE PROMOTING IT!
> *


I CAN'T PUSH THE VENUES TO SURRENDER THEIR DATES THAT OTHER PROMOTERS HAVE. THEREFORE I HAVE TO WORK WITH WHAT I CAN GET AT THE TIME. AFTER EACH SCHEDULED EVENT, I WILL LOCK IN THAT VENUE FOR THE FOLLWING YEAR AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO AS LONG AS THE PEOPLE OUT THERE ARE WANTING IT TO GO ON. 

I DON'T WANT TO RELEASE DATES YET UNTIL THEY ARE ALL THERE. I'M NOT GOING TO PROMISE SOMETHING I CAN'T DELIVER AND I'M NOT GOING TO PROMISE DATES THAT I CAN'T GET. THE VENUES WILL BE THERE, IT'S WHEN THAT CONCERNS ME. I KNOW I WON'T THROW A SHOW IN THE SNOW OR IN THE MIDDLE OF WINTER EITHER. SO PLEASE BE PATIENT. VENUES ARE SKEPTICAL WHEN IT COMES TO CAR SHOWS.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 5 2007, 01:25 AM~9377906
> *Be patient the great wall of china was not built in a day.
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Dec 5 2007, 03:33 PM~9381721
> *IM NOBODY BUT IT SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE A LITLE DISORGANIZED AND HAVEN'T LOCKED IN YOUR VENUES.....HEY HOMIE YOU NEED TO SIT BACK AND GET STUFF IN ORDER CUZ YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE A LOT OF PISSED OFF DISSATISFIED PEOPLE IF SHIT DOESN'T HAPPEN THE WAY AND WHEN YOU ARE PROMOTING IT!
> *



the way i see it i rather have him do all the organizing and fixing the possible things that can go wrong before the shows as compared to waiting and see how the show developes. myself i rather wait and go to a bad ass show than start pushin for something that is not ready yet and then complain on why they didnt think on those things to beggin with. i give efren mad props for startin a NATION WIDE lowrider tour. now no one has said is easy so am willin to be patiente and see how its goin to develop. i know alot of people are wonderin about classes and payouts. but even the defenition of classes is complicated. here is an example. what make's an OG. TRADITIONAL, AND MODIFY TRADITIONAL. NOW THINK ABOUT THE POINT SYSTEM AND HOW THOSE 3 CAN BE JUDGE? is alot of stuff to sort thru, at the end if it was so easy to throw a carshow we will have them everywhere all the time.  

just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 03:25 PM~9381675
> *WHAT  YOU THINK
> *


am thinkin you still owe me a photoshoot


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 5 2007, 04:52 PM~9381841
> *am thinkin you still owe me a photoshoot
> *


 :biggrin: ON THE FIRST


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Dec 5 2007, 04:33 PM~9381721
> *IM NOBODY BUT IT SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE A LITLE DISORGANIZED AND HAVEN'T LOCKED IN YOUR VENUES.....HEY HOMIE YOU NEED TO SIT BACK AND GET STUFF IN ORDER CUZ YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE A LOT OF PISSED OFF DISSATISFIED PEOPLE IF SHIT DOESN'T HAPPEN THE WAY AND WHEN YOU ARE PROMOTING IT!
> *


 :uh: AND ARE YOU TALKING TO ME


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 02:53 PM~9381847
> *:biggrin: ON  THE  FIRST
> *



WELFARE DAY SO YOU CAN FIND ALL THE HOOCHIES ON THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 5 2007, 03:34 PM~9381733
> *how about a 12 pack of cold ones (coronas?) :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 5 2007, 03:42 PM~9381788
> *I CAN'T PUSH THE VENUES TO SURRENDER THEIR DATES THAT OTHER PROMOTERS HAVE.  THEREFORE I HAVE TO WORK WITH WHAT I CAN GET AT THE TIME.  AFTER EACH SCHEDULED EVENT, I WILL LOCK IN THAT VENUE FOR THE FOLLWING YEAR AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO AS LONG AS THE PEOPLE OUT THERE ARE WANTING IT TO GO ON.
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO RELEASE DATES YET UNTIL THEY ARE ALL THERE.  I'M NOT GOING TO PROMISE SOMETHING I CAN'T DELIVER AND I'M NOT GOING TO PROMISE DATES THAT I CAN'T GET.  THE VENUES WILL BE THERE, IT'S WHEN THAT CONCERNS ME.  I KNOW I WON'T THROW A SHOW IN THE SNOW OR IN THE MIDDLE OF WINTER EITHER.  SO PLEASE BE PATIENT.  VENUES ARE SKEPTICAL WHEN IT COMES TO CAR SHOWS.
> *


I KNOW SEVERAL PEOPLE HAVE ASKED FOR THE PHOENIX DATE, AND YET THERE IS STILL REPONSE TO THAT. WE ONLY GET LIKE 4 MONTHS OUT OF THE YEAR THAT ITS NOT HOT OR RAINING. SO IF YOU DON'T HAVE A DATE SET YET, THEN I DON'T FORSEE A PHOENIX SHOW HAPPENING IN 08 UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE OUT IN 110 DEGREE HEAT :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 07:56 PM~9230168
> *Here's something that should brighten your day (evening)  .  Talked to my busines partners and we have come to the conclusion that.........WE ARE ADDING PORTLAND TO THE STOP.  GIVE US A LITTLE TIME TO SECURE VENUES/DATES  AND THEN IT'S ON.
> *



any info yet?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

aight LAY-N-LOW is hypeing everyone up with this GOLD RUSH TOUR (and me for one hopes its as good as the hype) but for someone thats never thrown a show to post 10 shows around the U.S. already and still cant give dates,sounds like a bunch of BULLSHIT to me,seeing is beliveing and untill i see GOLD RUSH at its best, ill still ride or die with LRM,at least i know what to expect when i go and show!!
and im sure i'm gunna have some bullshit feedback on this one but fuck it cause yall know thats real talk!!
:uh: 
:0 
:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 5 2007, 09:39 PM~9384526
> *aight LAY-N-LOW is hypeing everyone up with this GOLD RUSH TOUR (and me for one hopes its as good as the hype) but for someone thats never thrown a show to post 10 shows around the U.S. already and still cant give dates,sounds like a bunch of BULLSHIT to me,seeing is beliveing and untill i see GOLD RUSH at its best, ill still ride or die with LRM,at least i know what to expect when i go and show!!
> and im sure i'm gunna have some bullshit feedback on this one but fuck it cause yall know thats real talk!!
> :uh:
> ...




hey bro good facts but there had to be one time when u went to ur first LRM car show and did not know what to expect but im pretty sure you gave it a try so why not try the GRT (GOLD RUSH TOUR) i know u are in TX and im not going to give u bullshit on what u said cause thats not me but when the TOUR comes to ur town all im telling u to do is look on LAY IT LOW and see what is done in cali and when the tour comes to ur state u would have more of an idea about the GRT



atomic 


import iLLusions


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 2 2007, 05:01 PM~8918369
> *I will be announcing the dates, prize monies and locations for each city on this tour real real soon.  Keep your eyes open.
> Let's see who has what it takes to be the golden nugget winner of the supershow in Reno.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: {GTR} GET A SHOW IN MID SOUTH IM THERE AND 1000's MORE.......LOUISVILLE ,KY


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Dec 6 2007, 12:39 AM~9385689
> *hey bro good facts but there had to be one time when u went to ur first LRM car show and did not know what to expect but im pretty sure you gave it a try so why not try the GRT (GOLD RUSH TOUR)  i know u are in TX and im not going to give u bullshit on what u said cause thats not me but when the TOUR comes to ur town all im telling u to do is look on LAY IT LOW and see what is done in cali and when the tour comes to ur state u would have more of an idea about the GRT
> atomic
> import iLLusions
> *


 :uh: 
im going to,i just think theres gunna be alot of unkept promises,for the first year of a show,but well see,and like i said i hope its as good as the hype thats being put out there,im always down 4 a show,from a small 10 car show to a 400+ show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 5 2007, 09:39 PM~9384526
> *aight LAY-N-LOW is hypeing everyone up with this GOLD RUSH TOUR (and me for one hopes its as good as the hype) but for someone thats never thrown a show to post 10 shows around the U.S. already and still cant give dates,sounds like a bunch of BULLSHIT to me,seeing is beliveing and untill i see GOLD RUSH at its best, ill still ride or die with LRM,at least i know what to expect when i go and show!!
> and im sure i'm gunna have some bullshit feedback on this one but fuck it cause yall know thats real talk!!
> :uh:
> ...


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 5 2007, 09:46 AM~9379569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro I also PM you and got no return PM where can I find that number to call and talk to you.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 5 2007, 08:39 PM~9384526
> *aight LAY-N-LOW is hypeing everyone up with this GOLD RUSH TOUR (and me for one hopes its as good as the hype) but for someone thats never thrown a show to post 10 shows around the U.S. already and still cant give dates,sounds like a bunch of BULLSHIT to me,seeing is beliveing and untill i see GOLD RUSH at its best, ill still ride or die with LRM,at least i know what to expect when i go and show!!
> and im sure i'm gunna have some bullshit feedback on this one but fuck it cause yall know thats real talk!!
> :uh:
> ...


HUH!!!!!!! that some shit there


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

zzzzzzzzz where the dates


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

If the super show is in reno then u should know the date already since we only have 3 months of good weather !!!!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Dec 7 2007, 12:38 AM~9395062
> *If the super show is in reno then u should know the date already since we only have 3 months of good weather !!!!
> *


you want the dat for reno? Here you go homie...October 24,25 & 26. Since you can't seem to wait for a good thing :biggrin: LOL J/J Jimmy, you can say what you want about the weather or whatever homie, but trust me.....You're gonna dig this one. Grand sierra Resort is already on board (600%) for the Super Show. We have already discussed room discounts and no, I ain't gonna release the discount code just yet. You are gonna have to wait for the web site to come up. we have discussed the Recording Artists, rates for the parking lot ( which, if you went out to Hot August Nights, then you will know what I'm talking about) We are even putting some of the cars inside the Casino. The Casino is the perfect place...it's right off of 395 South. (You couldn't miss it if you tried.), the restaurant is right there in the casino, the hotel rooms are right there in the casino, the night club for the pre-event party is right there in the casino as well. you can get your party on and not even have to trip about drinking,thinking and driving, Just up to your room and your cool. Next day, downstairs to the first floor and out the door to the show. We have already discussed and locked in (set aside 300 rooms for the special discount code) You won't find it on their web site just yet, but you will very soon, (more than likely in Feb.)

If you want to get an idea, go to www.grandsierraresort.com/casino/. 

Click on meetings and conventions, scroll down to facilities, click and check out the top four they have listed. That's where it's all gonna take place. You got hot august nights, street vibrations and a couple of other things to think about before you go sayin something about the date.  The only other possible date might be in early October, but as it stands...The 24,25, & 26 is when it will be. We have also got the other dates with other venues to contend with as well, and there are dates that are gonna be hot as fuck. But that's the way it goes on your first time out. Others take priority because of their "loyalty"....regardless of how early i looked for the venues. I wish you were on the inside of the tour so you can see what goes on and how easy IT IS NOT TO GET A DATE AT A VENUE. All of these things are what need to be taken into consideration with the Gold Rush Tour. I'll call you this evening homie, and we'll talk.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Dec 6 2007, 01:07 PM~9389400
> *Hey bro I also PM you and got no return PM where can I find that number to call and talk to you.
> *


I'll just put it out here so ANYONE WHO HAS QUESTIONS CAN HIT ME UP. 775-297-6486 IS MY CELL .


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

hno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 24 2007, 07:00 PM~9077195
> *Thinking about it.  Portland
> *


RIDER CHRONICLES DVDS IN FULL SUPPORT......


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN this is news to me, gold rush 08 comin to portland  figured out when?


> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 07:56 PM~9230168
> *Here's something that should brighten your day (evening)  .  Talked to my busines partners and we have come to the conclusion that.........WE ARE ADDING PORTLAND TO THE STOP.  GIVE US A LITTLE TIME TO SECURE VENUES/DATES  AND THEN IT'S ON.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PORTLAND- OR SOUTHERN WASH. 
BUT SOME WHERE IN THE N.W.

THESE GUYS ARE TAKING BIG RISKS... WE NEED TO BACK THEM 100%  :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

portlands good, is not too far up north :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE GOT TO GET SEATTLES AND CANADAS RIDERS TOO-
REMEMBER ITS A CALI STYLE TOUR MAN...FRESH ENT. HOPS, HOT MODELS FEATURED CARS, THEY LIKE NO OTHER!! 
PLUS THEIR SUPER SHOW IS CLOSER.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

I don’t know if this has been answered but I have a question on original 69 and below judging. When judging original, is it going to be more like factory type of original or can you have the frame and undercarriage painted as well …. How dose that play out, or how do you categorize painted undercarriage cars!! But to keep in mined they still all OG


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 5 2007, 10:45 AM~9158049
> *Possible Laguna Seca Raceway.  What is your take on that?  Sacramento in playint way too many games and so is Woodland.  I'm open to any and all suggestions for a Northern Cali location.  A central location would be ideal so that everyone interested in competing can have an equal chance.
> 
> Just to let you guys know....ALL PRIZE MONIES ARE GUARANTEED!!!!!  THE FINANCIAL BACKING IS ALREADY IN PLACE.  I WILL NOT DEPEND ON THE NUMBER OF ENTRIES SHOWING UP TO MAKE THE PRIZE MONIES.
> *



Just to let you know there is also placer county fair grounds in Roseville plenty of space easy to get to, just another prospective


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

you should split the 60's also


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Dec 9 2007, 11:31 PM~9414475
> *you should split the 60's also
> *



i want to say that the 60's are broken up bro, but i will double check for you.

60-64 

65-69

all will have street mild full and maybe radical


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Dec 9 2007, 09:38 PM~9413976
> *I don’t know if this has been answered but I have a question on original 69 and below judging. When judging original, is it going to be more like factory type of original or can you have the  frame and undercarriage painted as well …. How dose that play out, or how do you categorize painted undercarriage cars!! But to keep in mined they still all OG
> *


Today is monday December 10. I will call the judges and see what they say on that. We also have a meeting coming up with the judges and a couple of other promoters on the 14th of this month. I will know for sure by then. Just a little info. for those interested......we are also adding a new class "modified Traditional" This class will be for the cars like Certified Gangster, Sundance and those types. We have decided that it would be fair for all involved in the traditional class. 

So... i will have a definate answer by Thursday. If you have a number where you can be reached, shoot me a pm and I will talk to you about it. But as soon as I find out, I will post it.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Dec 9 2007, 10:38 PM~9414562
> *i want to say that the 60's are broken up bro, but i will double check for you.
> 
> 60-64
> ...


Yes, the 60's are broken up 
60-64
65-69

60-64 drop top
65-69 drop top

Not real sure about other drop top classes. It has been brought up and will be discussed on the 14th of this month.

Three to make a class. I know that's a given but just in case.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Dec 9 2007, 10:08 PM~9414244
> *Just to let you know there is also placer county fair grounds in Roseville plenty of space easy to get to,  just another prospective
> *


good looking out carnal. I will look into it as a possible for another Northern cali Show. Not saying that we are doing another one in Northern Cali.....but we will look into it. I would love to have one more stop in northern Cali....but we have to carefully consider it.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

good luck with the tour im sure your busting your balls off tryn to make this work!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Dec 10 2007, 10:36 AM~9417445
> *good luck with the tour im sure your busting your balls off tryn to make this work!
> *


Thank you homie. Just trying to get all the details ironed out so that this is a good show. All of the things that could possibly come up during a show have been discussed and are being worked out. We're trying homie  

Again, it's not about our pockets, it's about the people. That's why we haven't released a lot of info just yet. And believe me there is a lot to be released. We want to make sure that everyone is respected, treated fairly, judged accurately, has plenty to do and see, so on and so forth......


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any new info for the NW?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 10 2007, 10:43 AM~9417503
> *Thank you homie.  Just trying to get all the details ironed out so that this is a good show. All of the things that could possibly come up during a show have been discussed and are being worked out.  We're trying homie
> 
> Again, it's not about our pockets, it's about the people.  That's why we haven't released a lot of info just yet.  And believe me there is a lot to be released.  We want to make sure that everyone is respected, treated fairly, judged accurately, has plenty to do and see, so on and so forth......
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 10 2007, 10:36 AM~9417444
> *good looking out carnal.  I will look into it as a possible for another Northern cali Show.  Not saying that we are doing another one in Northern Cali.....but we will look into it.  I would love to have one more stop in northern Cali....but we have to carefully consider it.
> *


:thumbsup: good shit, we had our 10 year anniversary there, nothing big like 70+ cars and the people who run the place did not trip they even took pic with the cars. They also have a race track connected to the fair grounds were they have had car show, and it was cool. In my opinion If you look into it I think you would be satisfied.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 6 2007, 05:15 PM~9391359
> *HUH!!!!!!! that some shit there
> *


why support if they stop comming to your city. 
fuck lowrider mag.


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 15 2007, 06:57 PM~9007901
> *There's quite a few respectable car clubs in Chicago and Milwaukee, and surrounding areas. Also from Michigan, Indy, pretty much the whole damn midwest. More than you probably know. along with some good dedicated solo riders. if something like this would be put on here, and it was advertised well enough, i guarantee you'll get the turnout. There will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than 20 entries. That's for sure. I know a lot of people will agree with me.
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 10 2007, 09:36 AM~9417444
> *good looking out carnal.  I will look into it as a possible for another Northern cali Show.  Not saying that we are doing another one in Northern Cali.....but we will look into it.  I would love to have one more stop in northern Cali....but we have to carefully consider it.
> *


bring it to the 209...check into the Turlock Fairgrounds....plenty of space, Indoor and Outdoor, easy to get too.

Just a suggestion


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2007, 08:10 PM~9448799
> *bring it to the 209...check into the Turlock Fairgrounds....plenty of space, Indoor and Outdoor, easy to get too.
> 
> Just a suggestion
> *


stanislaus county fairgrounds, that would be a great spot, lots of shade


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

You got alot of local clubs from Stockton, Modesto and Merced area, plus its an hour away from the Bay, Fresno and Sacramento.

Let me know if you want to look into it and ill get you the contact numbers


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

The next venues that I would be approaching, as we discussed in our last phone conversation(besides the casinos), is state universities and community colleges.................TONS OF THOSE throughout the US that have HUGE parking lots, print shops on location, thousand of possible competitors and spectators to promote........ since there is both day and evening class, campus security available, restrooms, trash cans/dumpsters, no food vendors to have to adhere to(supply your own food and vendor peeps), plenty of parking for spectators as well, etcccc........

Liability(insurance policy) and cleaning up afterwards plus a donation to the associated student body affairs or the Athletic Department, etc.............is pretty much the main thing these guys are interested in !!!!!!!

Best of all you are getting the 21 + group exposed and hopefully influenced enough to support lowriders/classic cars and or even become an owner of one as well !!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI

PS

LOTS OF HOT WOMEN ON CAMPUS ALSO !!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 14 2007, 09:33 PM~9456566
> *The next venues that I would be approaching, as we discussed in our last phone conversation(besides the casinos), is state universities and community colleges.................TONS OF THOSE throughout the US that have HUGE parking lots, print shops on location, thousand of possible competitors and spectators to promote........ since there is both day and evening class, campus security available, restrooms, trash cans/dumpsters, no food vendors to have to adhere to(supply your own food and vendor peeps), plenty of parking for spectators as well, etcccc........
> 
> Liability(insurance policy) and cleaning up afterwards plus a donation to the associated student body affairs or the Athletic Department, etc.............is pretty much the main thing these guys are interested in !!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 9 2007, 11:30 AM~9409567
> *PORTLAND- OR SOUTHERN WASH.
> BUT SOME WHERE IN THE N.W.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 15 2007, 10:46 PM~9462603
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


bring it to the nw and we be there :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 16 2007, 12:33 AM~9463092
> *bring it to the nw and we be there :biggrin:
> *


x2 uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SO WHEN IS THE SAN DIEGO SHOW? ANY DATES !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Dec 17 2007, 08:16 PM~9472991
> *SO WHEN IS THE SAN DIEGO SHOW? ANY DATES !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

latest word on tour dates & locations


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Between the So. Oregon riders and the Sacramento riders is Chico or Redding. Any date and venue for the super show yet?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

SO WHEN IS THE FRESNO SHOW?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 18 2007, 04:45 PM~9478982
> *latest word on tour dates & locations
> *


x2


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 01:17 PM~9493309
> *x2
> *


almost ready to release them.....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

cool


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 06:14 PM~9495513
> *cool
> *


We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead. So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 06:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

when is the bakersfield show?????? :uh: :uh: and where is it going to be at?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 


> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 06:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 07:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 06:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *


WHAT??IM NOT GOING THEN :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 19 2007, 08:33 PM~9489012
> *Between the So. Oregon riders and the Sacramento riders is Chico or Redding. Any date and venue for the super show yet?
> *


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

WE WILL BRING 15 TO 20 TO THE AZ SHOW JUST NEED THE DATE? :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 07:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *


Hey if you need any direction or info on Tacoma area hit me up. I would do what I can to help.  Thats where I reside on tha Eastsside! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 06:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *



that even better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

No more info on shows???????


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SO WHEN IS THE SHOW GONNA BE IN PHOENIX,AZ


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

LOL.......I SAY IT OVER AND OVER..
ALMOST 2008 AND STILL NO DATES
C'MON DAWG IF YOU CANT MAKE IT 
HAPPEN STOP TRYING TO PROMOTE
IT!! EVEN THOU LRM ISNT HAVEN
ALL THE SHOWS WE WISH THEY DID
ATLEAST WE KNOW WHEN THE SHOWS
ARE AND CAN BE READY!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 29 2007, 07:27 PM~9560669
> *LOL.......I SAY IT OVER AND OVER..
> ALMOST 2008 AND STILL NO DATES
> C'MON DAWG IF YOU CANT MAKE IT
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 29 2007, 07:14 PM~9560568
> * No more info on shows???????
> *


x2


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: SO WHERES THE SAN DIEGO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 06:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: waiting on San Anto Date .


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

I call shenanigans. Was looking forward too lowriders at Cal-Expo again.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 1 2008, 01:50 AM~9578959
> *I call shenanigans. Was looking forward too lowriders at Cal-Expo again.
> *


so the April 6th show aint happeing?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ok it's 2008 now , when are the date's and place's going to be posted ??? :banghead:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

I guess there is no more info on these shows :angry:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2008, 02:52 AM~9579147
> *so the April 6th show aint happeing?
> *


No updates in some time bro.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*i heard it was canceled??????? :0 lack of funds :uh: *











































  :roflmao:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2008, 07:19 PM~9583477
> *i heard it was canceled??????? :0  lack of funds :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


For reals?????


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 1 2008, 07:00 PM~9582731
> * I guess there is no more info on these shows  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 1 2008, 07:13 PM~9583411
> *No updates in some time bro.
> *


i just checked the Cal Expo website and they only got the dates of events until the end of March.....so i have to give the Gold Rush tour the benifit of the dout until proven other wise.


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

no dates yet hu...i told u this will happen i havent even got any forms yet for the show


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Jan 2 2008, 08:44 AM~9586837
> *no dates yet hu...i told u this will happen i havent even got any forms  yet for the show
> *


me either


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2008, 11:31 PM~9585542
> *i just checked the Cal Expo website and they only got the dates of events until the end of March.....so i have to give the Gold Rush tour the benifit of the dout until proven other wise.
> *


2x, but I hate the blue balls.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

GOOD TRY. BUT I NEW YOU GUY WOULD NOT PULL CAL EXPO OFF.

I NEW FROM THE BEGINING THIS WAS BULL SHIT.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

are you going too stop in orlando f.l. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Shenanigans.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

no l.a. date set yet???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 2 2008, 10:17 AM~9587410
> *2x, but I hate the blue balls.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Theres always LG prod.car show in Vallejo,Ca... :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

THIS TOPIC IS GETTING OLD.
NO REAL DATES, NO PRE REG, NO OTHER DATES BUT CAL EXPO,

BULL SHIT I TELL YOU

BULLLL SHITTT.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 3 2008, 10:36 AM~9596436
> *THIS TOPIC IS GETTING OLD.
> NO REAL DATES, NO PRE REG, NO OTHER DATES BUT CAL EXPO,
> 
> ...


I think your right........ :angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHY MAKE THE FUCKIN FLYERS IF ITS NOT GOING DOWN...


YOUR ALREADY UPSETTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BY DICKTEASING. :uh:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> > when is the bakersfield show?????? :uh: :uh: and where is it going to be at?
> 
> 
> simon when is the Bakersfield show our is it all bullshit a Shod puro RAIDERS homie.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> > when is the bakersfield show?????? :uh: :uh: and where is it going to be at?
> 
> 
> simon when is the Bakersfield show our is it all bullshit a Shod puro RAIDERS homie.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> > when is the bakersfield show?????? :uh: :uh: and where is it going to be at?
> 
> 
> simon when is the Bakersfield show our is it all bullshit a Shod puro RAIDERS homie.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> > when is the bakersfield show?????? :uh: :uh: and where is it going to be at?
> 
> 
> simon when is the Bakersfield show our is it all bullshit a Shod puro RAIDERS homie.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> > when is the bakersfield show?????? :uh: :uh: and where is it going to be at?
> 
> 
> simon when is the Bakersfield show our is it all bullshit a Shod puro RAIDERS homie.


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

FUCK THE FLAKY GOLDRUSH TOUR....STREETLOW IS COMING TO WOODLAND JUNE 29th. THAT WILL PROBABLY BE THE BIGGEST SHOW SINCE CAL EXPO IN 97. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I DON'T KNOW HOMIE IF THEY HAVEN'T POSTED NOTHNING YET ABOUT THIS TOUR I DOUBT THAT IT IS GONNA HAPPEN LIKE SOMEONE SAID IT TAKES A LONG TIME TO GET THINGS PREPARED FOR SOMETHING THIS HUGE UNTIL I SEE CITIES AND DATES IT'S ALL HEAR SAY TO ME. *


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

WE NEED MORE LOWRIDER SHOWZ..POST THE DATEZ..


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 20 2007, 05:37 PM~9495762
> *We decide that since Portland already has the LRM show there, we will take it to Tacoma Washington instead.  So before we release dates, we want the venue secured.
> *


Man,come on stop trying to pull off the biggest show in world,it ain't happening.Not to hate on you and peeps but stop pulling our chain. :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 31 2007, 04:20 PM~9574307
> *:biggrin: waiting on San Anto Date .
> *


 :uh: 
JUST LIKE I BEN SAYING FROM DAY 1
GOLD RUSH VS LRM HA!HA!
LRM ALL THE WAY ILL C-YA IN HOUSTON
HOMIE!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*I aint trying to knock anyones hustle, but whats going on with these shows  Homeboy busted out with a cool ass flier last year and then come to find out that alot of the venues that were supposed to be used havent even been locked down yet! :angry: This just may be a case of the "wrong execution of the right idea". I know if I was going to promote a show I would make sure I got all my I's dotted and T's crossed before I put my name on something that I didnt even have in the first place, thats how you get talked about in this sport and puts a negative image on the company you represent. Like I said I aint knocking homeboy but he shouldnt of put out all that venue info on his flier if it wasnt locked in yet. Hey if it happens we (Impalas CC) will be there to support and I hope it does happen because we need another promoter out here to give us some shows. *


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

FUCK IT. WE'LL MAKE THE STREETLOW SHOW IN WOODLAND SOME TIGHT SHIT. WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT THIS, CAUSE THEY DONT FUCK US.

STREETLOW IS SOME REAL RAZA.

HEY STREETLOW, 1 LUV FROM RAIDER NATION.

THANKS FOR THE SHOWS IN THE NOR CAL AREA.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 4 2008, 06:00 AM~9604311
> *I aint trying to knock anyones hustle, but whats going on with these shows  Homeboy busted out with a cool ass flier last year and then come to find out that alot of the venues that were supposed to be used havent even been locked down yet! :angry: This just may be a case of the "wrong execution of the right idea". I know if I was going to promote a show I would make sure I got all my I's dotted and T's crossed before I put my name on something that I didnt even have in the first place, thats how you get talked about in this sport and puts a negative image on the company you represent. Like I said I aint knocking homeboy but he shouldnt of put out all that venue info on his flier if it wasnt locked in yet. Hey if it happens we (Impalas CC) will be there to support and I hope it does happen because we need another promoter out here to give us some shows.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 4 2008, 08:28 AM~9604612
> *FUCK IT. WE'LL MAKE THE STREETLOW SHOW IN WOODLAND SOME TIGHT SHIT. WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT THIS, CAUSE THEY DONT FUCK US.
> 
> STREETLOW IS SOME REAL RAZA.
> ...



x2


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 10 2007, 10:36 AM~9417444
> *good looking out carnal.  I will look into it as a possible for another Northern cali Show.  Not saying that we are doing another one in Northern Cali.....but we will look into it.  I would love to have one more stop in northern Cali....but we have to carefully consider it.
> *


placer count fair grounds is big and only 15 min from sac


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:angry: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 4 2008, 10:03 PM~9610690
> *:angry:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Dec 9 2007, 09:38 PM~9413976
> *I don’t know if this has been answered but I have a question on original 69 and below judging. When judging original, is it going to be more like factory type of original or can you have the  frame and undercarriage painted as well …. How dose that play out, or how do you categorize painted undercarriage cars!! But to keep in mined they still all OG
> *



??? :dunno: what up with this ???


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jan 4 2008, 04:41 AM~9604112
> *:uh:
> JUST LIKE I BEN SAYING FROM DAY 1
> GOLD RUSH VS LRM HA!HA!
> ...



Yeah...you'll see me in Houston homie. I'll make damn sure of it. Fuck, I'll even give you and only you a pass to get in. HA HA HA HA got you homie. You will have to pay the entry or admission price like everyone else. I thoink you got you fools mixed up on this one homie. If you show up, I will locate you and shake your hand. If you don't show up....oh well. You as an individuaql won't make or break the GOLD RUSH TOUR. C_YA


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

anyone know that if San Diego date is set?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

So is this tour still on?  

Is there a date for the Salt Lake City show yet? :cheesy: 

lay-n-low,I honestly hope you make this happen. Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 7 2008, 12:55 AM~9626639
> *Yeah...you'll see me in Houston homie.  I'll make damn sure of it.  Fuck, I'll even give you and only you a pass to get in.  HA HA  HA HA got you homie.  You will have to pay the entry or admission price like everyone else.  I thoink you got you fools mixed up on this one homie.  If you show up, I will locate you and shake your hand.  If you don't show up....oh well.  You as an individuaql won't make or break the GOLD RUSH TOUR.  C_YA
> *


 :uh: 
WELL I C YOU MADE IT BACK ON LIL
I HAVE SAID I HOPE THE TOUR MAKES IT
BUT FOR YOU TO NOT EVEN HAVE DATES SET UP AND ITS 08
C'MON DAWG EVEN U HAVE TO HAVE DOUBTS!
BUT I HOPE THE GR DOES MAKE IT AND I WILL BE THERE
CAUSE ITS ALL ABOUT "NO REGRETS" IN '08
AND AS ME TRYING TO BREAK THE GOLD RUSH TOUR 
IM NOT TRYING TO BUT IF YOU MAKE ALL THESE PROMISE'S
AND DONT FOLLOW THRU,U AS AN INDIVIAUL WILL!
NO REGRETS FO 08!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IF THERES NO GOLD RUSH,,NO MAMES GUEY,,YOU ARE GONNA GET YOUR ASS KICKED FROM ALL OF US,,YOU SHOULDNT HAD POSTED FLYERS UNTIL YOU LOCKED THE LOCATIONS


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 8 2008, 09:56 AM~9638722
> *IF THERES NO GOLD RUSH,,NO MAMES GUEY,,YOU ARE GONNA GET YOUR ASS KICKED  FROM ALL OF US,,YOU SHOULDNT HAD POSTED FLYERS UNTIL YOU LOCKED THE LOCATIONS
> *


Not gonna bite into it......


----------



## comptonkilla (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 2 2007, 05:01 PM~8918369
> *I will be announcing the dates, prize monies and locations for each city on this tour real real soon.  Keep your eyes open.
> Let's see who has what it takes to be the golden nugget winner of the supershow in Reno.
> 
> ...



im down 4 da goldrush. im from L.A but n the atl till shit cool down. i will be at da L.A show


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 8 2008, 09:56 AM~9638722
> *IF THERES NO GOLD RUSH,,NO MAMES GUEY,,YOU ARE GONNA GET YOUR ASS KICKED  FROM ALL OF US,,YOU SHOULDNT HAD POSTED FLYERS UNTIL YOU LOCKED THE LOCATIONS
> *


Here's my number 775-297-6486. Give me a call and let's talk about this "ass-kicking". :biggrin: 

The dates will be out tomorrow (Wednesday January 9).


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 2 2008, 04:34 PM~9589717
> *are you going too stop in orlando f.l. :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON THE TOUR DATES,,,BUT THEY WONT SHOW UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

ITS ON 4 THE BAKERSFIELD AND FRESNO SHOWZ.. hno: ... hno:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

ITS WED. 9. 08 AND WHERE IS THE DATE.

IF THERE IS NO DATES.

THEN YOU GET A FUCK YOU FROM RAIDER NATION. :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

It's Wednesday January 9 , ZZzzZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzz


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 9 2008, 08:52 AM~9647291
> *ITS WED. 9. 08 AND WHERE IS THE DATE.
> 
> IF THERE IS NO DATES.
> ...


They are now posted carnal.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

what date is the phoenix show? and where?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jan 9 2008, 02:08 PM~9649776
> *what date is the phoenix show? and where?
> *


\Check the new post under Gold Rush dates...


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchofclasscaddy_@Jan 8 2008, 09:57 PM~9644776
> *ITS ON 4 THE BAKERSFIELD AND FRESNO SHOWZ.. hno: ... hno:
> *


HELL YEAH IT'S ON LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE AT BOTH SHOWS


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

GOTA SEE THE HOOCHIES..LOL


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 8 2008, 11:56 AM~9638722
> *IF THERES NO GOLD RUSH,,NO MAMES GUEY,,YOU ARE GONNA GET YOUR ASS KICKED  FROM ALL OF US,,YOU SHOULDNT HAD POSTED FLYERS UNTIL YOU LOCKED THE LOCATIONS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 04:03 PM~9649740
> *Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place.  Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down.  I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show.  So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier   .  The kick off is set to take place in Roseville.  It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems.  Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event.  No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue  :uh: .  If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April.  Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

